#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  إلى أبناء مصر الكرام من أبناء المملكة العربيه السعوديه

## فيصل الأول

الأخوان أبنا مصر الأعزاء

كثر الحديث في الأونه الأخيره عن موضوع الجسر الذي كان من المقرر أن يضع حجر الأساس له خادم الحرمين الشريفين ملك الأنسانيه / عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز حفظه الله ورعاه ويسعدني في هذا الموضوع أن أنقل لكم مشاعر الكثير من السعودين عن هذا الموضوع.
لقد حرصت المملكه العربيه السعوديه على لم شمل العرب والمسلمين وتوحيد صفوفهم في مواجهه أخطار محدقة بالأمه لا تخفى على الجميع ولا شك أن الدولتين بما لهم من ثقل في العالم يجب عليهم التوحد في الكثير من المجالات وقد بذل ملك الأنسانيه / عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الكثير من الجهود في هذا المجال مع الكثير من الدول.
ونحن في المملكة العربيه السعوديه نرحب بالتواصل مع شعب مصر العظيم والذي نعتبرهم أهلنا وكيف لنا أن نسى شعب مصر العزيزه أرض الكنانه أرض خير الأجناد ؟ وكيف لا نحب الشعب الذي منهم علماء الأزهر ؟ كيف لنا أن ننسى أهل الشيخ / عبدالباسط عبدالصمد رحمه الله والشيخ / محمد صديق المنشاوي وغيرهم كثير والذين أبكونا ورقت قلوبنا بأصواتهم الطاهره بالقران الكريم ؟ كيف لنا لا نكرم أبنا مصر نحن هنا في المملكه العربيه السعوديه نبادل شعب مصر حب بحب ونمد لهم الأيدى البيضاء ولكن نتفاجاء بالردود غير المتوقعه.
وأخير نقول .... لكم الله يا شعب مصر  :M (12):  

مع تحيات / اخوكم 
فيصل الأول - اللملكة العربيه السعوديه

----------


## الأزهري المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك أخي الحبيب بيننا وأهلا بكل أبناء الوطن الكبير المفقود
وأحييك على موضوعك وتعبيرك عن ما بداخل قلوب الشعب السعودي الشقيق
واقول لك لستم وحدكم من تأذي بخبر الاغاء بل نحن قبلكم
واليك ما كتبت في هذه المناسبة السيئة

مصر بين كوبري السلام وكوبري الإسلام

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread74968.html

----------


## آيزيس

*أهلا بك أخ فيصل*

*أسفرت و أنورت*

*أضم صوتي لصوتك و أقول أن الكثير من المنتدايات تناولت موضوع الجسر بطريقة غير لائقة أعقبها ردود استفزازية من الجانبين المصري و السعودي بدون أسباب ... لكن هذا لا يعبر عن رأي أي من الشعبين و لا العلاقة الحميمة التي تربطهما ....*

*و أنا من واقع تجربتي في أحد المنتدايات السعودية أقول أني شاهدت ترحيبا و تقبل و راحة أكثر من التي شاهدتها في أي منتدى آخر و لي صديقات الآن سعوديات أعتبرهن أخوات و أعتز بهن فعلا ...*

*فأهلا بك ثانية و مرحبا*

----------


## فيصل الأول

الأخ / الأزهري المصري
الأخت/ آيزيس

شكراً لمروركم على الموضوع
 يجب علينا ان نبحث عن الأمور التي توحد الأمه وليس التي تفرق فجميع دول العالم بدأت تشكل مجموعات أقتصاديه وسياسيه مثل الأتحاد الأوربي والعمله الأوربيه الموحده الخ..
ونحن للأسف نحاول قطع الروابط بيينا
وقد  كانت فكرة الجسر لها فوائد عظيمه على المنطقة العربيه جميعها وهي بدايه لتوحيد الأمه في المجالات الأخرى فلماذا تجهض أي محاوله لربط الأمه بعضها ببعض باسرع ما يمكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بينما نبقى جهود تفرقه الشعوب سنين طويله وتجد من يشجعها ويدعو إليها دون أن ننسى أو نسامح على زله بسيطه من أخ حتى بعد 100 عام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غريب ما يحدث في هذه الدنياء!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لكن ألستم معى أن المهمه تقع علينا جيل الشباب الحالي في التواصل والرقي بأمور الأمه إلى مستويات أفضل من الوضع  الحالي؟
أليس من الشرف لنا المشاركه بجيل جديد وفكر جديد مبني على الترابط والتواصل والأحترام المتبادل؟؟

وشكراً 
فيصل الأول

----------


## الأشتر

نشكرك  على مشاعرك الطيبة اتجاة اخوانك العرب ولكن القرار ليس بيد مصر او السعودية القرار عند اسرائل

----------


## فتى مصر

شكرا يا فيصل الاول على شعورك النبيل تجاه الشعب المصرى . ولكن احقاقا للحق انا لدى بعض النقاط ساطرحها بصورة مبسطة .
اولا . مع احترامى لقدركم الكريم الا انك لا تعبر عن الشعب السعودى باكلمة فانت تتحدث عن شخصك فقط وتمثلة . 

ثانيا . لدى الشعب السعودى قناعات غير جيدة بالمرة عن المصريين واتهمات جوفاء ويظهر ذلك جليا فى افعالهم وكلامهم وتصرفاتهم . مما يشعل مزيدا من الحساسية فى كافة المقابلات بين الشعبين فى كافة القاءات الغير رسمية او الحكومية .

ثالثا . طريقة تعبير بعض هؤلاء السعوديين وردودهم من خلال المنتديات المحتلفة على المصريين يثير الحفيظة والقرف من المصريين تجاه السعوديين . 

للعلم وكما هو معلوم عن الشعب المصرى هو بطبعة لا يحمل ضغائن الى احد لكن احيانا يدفعك الاخر الى اذراءة .

ارجو ان تتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب . 

تحياتى .

----------


## فيصل الأول

> نشكرك  على مشاعرك الطيبة اتجاة اخوانك العرب ولكن القرار ليس بيد مصر او السعودية القرار عند اسرائل


الأخ / الأشتر
شكراً لمرورك الكريم

----------


## فيصل الأول

> شكرا يا فيصل الاول على شعورك النبيل تجاه الشعب المصرى . ولكن احقاقا للحق انا لدى بعض النقاط ساطرحها بصورة مبسطة .
> اولا . مع احترامى لقدركم الكريم الا انك لا تعبر عن الشعب السعودى باكلمة فانت تتحدث عن شخصك فقط وتمثلة . 
> 
> ثانيا . لدى الشعب السعودى قناعات غير جيدة بالمرة عن المصريين واتهمات جوفاء ويظهر ذلك جليا فى افعالهم وكلامهم وتصرفاتهم . مما يشعل مزيدا من الحساسية فى كافة المقابلات بين الشعبين فى كافة القاءات الغير رسمية او الحكومية .
> 
> ثالثا . طريقة تعبير بعض هؤلاء السعوديين وردودهم من خلال المنتديات المحتلفة على المصريين يثير الحفيظة والقرف من المصريين تجاه السعوديين . 
> 
> للعلم وكما هو معلوم عن الشعب المصرى هو بطبعة لا يحمل ضغائن الى احد لكن احيانا يدفعك الاخر الى اذراءة .
> 
> ...


الأخ / فتى مصر

نحن لا نريد ان نخرج بالموضوع عن نطاقه الطبيعي والذي اردت أنا أن نبداء به سويا
ولكن طالما انك خرجت بالموضوع فلا بأس من توضوح بعض النقاط وهي رد على طرحك ولو لم أكن اريد ان يصبح الموضوع بهذا الشكل ولكن :
أولا : بالنسبه ل أن راي ليس راي الشعب السعودي فأقول هل رأيك هو رأي كامل الشعب المصري؟
ثانياً : لكل طرف أيجابياته وسلبياته.
ثالثا: نحن نعرف ردود المصريين عند أي موضوع خلاف حتى لو كان بسيط جداً كيف تقوم الدنياء بالسب والشتم وهذا لا يجب من الجميع.
أذا أصبحنا نبحث فقط عن السلبيات لدى المصريين وأنتم تبحثون عن السلبيات لدى السعوديين فلن نتهي ابداً وهذا النمط من الثقافه هو سبب تخلفنا يجب علينا أن نرقى إلى مستويات أفضل ومعاني أسمى.
وشكراً
أخوك / فيصل الأول :M (11):

----------


## فتى مصر

> فأقول هل رأيك هو رأي كامل الشعب المصري؟


بالقطع يا سيدى رأيى يمثلنى بنفسى فقط فلست مخول بان اتحدث عن مجمل المصريين .



> لكل طرف أيجابياته وسلبياته.


اتفق تمام معك فى هذا . 





> نحن نعرف ردود المصريين عند أي موضوع خلاف حتى لو كان بسيط جداً كيف تقوم الدنياء بالسب والشتم وهذا لا يجب من الجميع.



عفوا يا سيدى اختلف معك فى هذا بعض الشئ . اعلم انه هناك تجاوزات من الطرفين لا مراء فى هذا ولكنى اظن اننا لا نقيم الدنيا ونقعدها كم تزعم . ولكن لدى سؤال واحد ارجو ان تجبينى عليه بحكم ما يربطنا من دين  واحد وتاريخ واحد واهداف مشتركة وبحكم تعاليم الشريعة الاسلامية الغراء الا تتفق معى يا سيدى ان المعاملة التى يلقاها المصريين داخل المملكة تحظى بكثير من السوء ( بالتاكيد لا اعمم ) ممكن يؤدى الى كراهية من المصريين للسعوديين وللعلم وكما ذكرت بعيدا عن كرم الضيافة والاخلاقيات فان تلك هى تعاليم الشريعة الاسلامية الغراء . 



اخوك 

فتى مصر

----------


## فيصل الأول

> بالقطع يا سيدى رأيى يمثلنى بنفسى فقط فلست مخول بان اتحدث عن مجمل المصريين .
> 
> 
> اتفق تمام معك فى هذا . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا اخي / فتى مصر

شكراً لردك الجميل
أما بخصوص ماتقول أن يلقاه المصريين في السعوديه فارجو منك أن تحدد ماذا تقصد ؟
هل زج بهم في السجون ؟
هل سافر أحدهم بدون أن يأخذ جميع مستحقاته؟
هل تم ايقاف أحدهم في أحد المنافذ بدون أي سبب؟
هل تم الإعتداء على أحد؟
أنا متأكد أن أجاباتك سوف تكون كلها بلا 
أذا فما المشكله التي تتحدث عنها وماهي المعاناه؟
نحن وأنت سافرنا إلى الكثير من دول العالم وشفنا الفرق بين المملكة وغيرها من الدول أرجو منك أن تكون محايد وصريح في أجابتك

لا أريد أن أسرد بعض المشاكل الخاصه بالمصرين بعدين يمكن يزعل الكثير وأنا ضيف عليكم ولا اريد أن ازعل أحد.
وشكراً وأي نقاش حاضر 
اخوك/ فيصل الأول

----------


## فاضــل

> أما بخصوص ماتقول أن يلقاه المصريين في السعوديه فارجو منك أن تحدد ماذا تقصد ؟
> هل زج بهم في السجون ؟
> هل سافر أحدهم بدون أن يأخذ جميع مستحقاته؟
> هل تم الإعتداء على أحد؟
> أنا متأكد أن أجاباتك سوف تكون كلها بلا 
> أذا فما المشكله التي تتحدث عنها وماهي المعاناه؟
> نحن وأنت سافرنا إلى الكثير من دول العالم وشفنا الفرق بين المملكة وغيرها من الدول أرجو منك أن تكون محايد وصريح في أجابتك
> 
> لا أريد أن أسرد بعض المشاكل الخاصه بالمصرين بعدين يمكن يزعل الكثير وأنا ضيف عليكم ولا اريد أن ازعل أحد.
> ...


ربما يصعب الحياد و الصراحة في اجابة تلك الأسئلة حيث أن الحياد و الصراحة في حد ذاتهما لن يجعلا الإجابة  كلها بلا

و لكن فعلا ليس هذا هو الموضوع و لا المقصود منه

عندما تكون الدعوة ايجابية فلا ينبغي تحويلها إلى الاتجاه المضاد 

دعوات التقارب يجب تشجيعها في هذا الوقت تحديدا حيث انه دائما ما كانت الخلافات بين الأنظمة الحاكمة و نادرا ما كانت تتسرب إلى الشعوب 

اما الآن فالبعض من الشعوب يقوم بالمهمة التي فشل فيها الاستعمار على طول عهده و هي غرس بذرة الشقاق و التنافر بين شعوب الأمة

لننظر إلى الهدف من التوافق و الاتفاق (مع اعترافنا بصعوبتهما) في مقابل النتائج المترتبة على الشقاق و التنافر لنرى اين يجب ان نقف

و الموضوعية تقتضي النظر إلى المميزات بنفس القدر التي ينظر به إلى العيوب 

و المصداقية تقتضي الاعتراف بالحق و ليس تخيله او توهمه

----------


## فيصل الأول

> ربما يصعب الحياد و الصراحة في اجابة تلك الأسئلة حيث أن الحياد و الصراحة في حد ذاتهما لن يجعلا الإجابة  كلها بلا
> 
> و لكن فعلا ليس هذا هو الموضوع و لا المقصود منه
> 
> عندما تكون الدعوة اجابية فلا ينبغي تحويلها إلى الاتجاه المضاد 
> 
> دعوات التقارب يجب تشجيعها في هذا الوقت تحديدا حيث انه دائما ما كانت الخلافات بين الأنظمة الحاكمة و نادرا ما كانت تتسرب إلى الشعوب 
> 
> اما الآن فالبعض من الشعوب يقوم بالمهمة التي فشل فيها الاستعمار على طول عهده و هي غرس بذرة الشقاق و التنافر بين شعوب الأمة
> ...



الأخ المراقب / فاضل
شكراً لمرورك وتعلقيقك وأرجو أن تتطلع على الموضوع من بدايته فأنا ارجو من الجميع تجاوز الإختلافات وكان ردي أعلاه بناء على رد الأخ فتى مصر ولتوضيح بعض الأمور وأما بالنسبه لي فأنا من اشد المؤيدين للوحده بكل أشكالها
وشكراً 
اخوك / فيصل الأول :M (11):

----------


## فيصل الأول

شكراً للمراقبين على تثبيت الموضوع

وشكر خاص جداً للمراقب المحترم /  فاضل

مع تحيات / فيصل الأول

----------


## فهد مصر

السلام عليكم

استاذى الفاضل

انا عضو فى منتدى سعودى وقد تم عرض موضوع الجسر




> اعوذ بالله من هل الافكار المصارية يدخلون السعودية !!!!!! 
> بدون جسر هم كثير كيف مع الجسر
> الله يعين
> الله لا يقدر 
> اعوذ بالله اللهم ابعدهم عننا
> ليش
> وكمان3 مليار لو يصرفوها في المرفقات لدولة و على جنوب المملكة كمان الله اكبر لو يعملوا كذا
> كان احسن بمليون مرة
> مشكوووووورة  على الخبر


كان هذا رد عضو

لقد دخلت الان المنتدى وقد تم وقف عضويتة

وكان هذا ردى قبل ايقاف العضوية


إن "فكرة الجسر جاءت من العاهل السعودي الراحل الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز، 

ولا تعليق اخر


انا لا اعرف لمازا تم وقف عضويتة

وعضو اخر دخل وكتب 




> هذا خبر من الجريدهــ
> 
> 
> لكن الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك
> 
> يرفض بناء جسر فوق شرم الشيخ مما يؤدي إلا ازعاج وهروب السياح من شرم الشيخ
> 
> وانه رفض الاساس الفكرهـ
> 
> ...


كان ردى صراحة

الرئيس المصرى رفض ولن اعلن الاسباب

حسبى الله ونعمه الوكيل من جعل مصر عرضه لهذا الكلام

ولكن سياتى يوم وتعود مصر ام الدنيا وارض الكنانه

وغدا لقريب


انا والله اريد ان اقول كلام كثيرا ولكن اكتفى بهذا 

ولقد غير العضو كلامه

الى نشر خبر رفض مبارك وبس

والله انا اعز السعودين جدا

وانا تعرفت ع اصدقاء كثيرين من السعوديه واكن لهم كامل الاحترام والتقدير

وليس معنى ان سعودى او مصرى رد رد مش حلو انه يعبر عن راى الشعب باكمله

ولا اريد ان اتطرف بموضوع معامله المصرين فى السعوديه لانى تكلمت مع سعودين 

كثيرون بهذا الموضوع

مشكور استاذى الفاضل ع تواصلك معنا

فهذا يعبر عن شخصك الرائع

اكن لك كامل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## سيد حسن

*الزملاء الأعزاء* 

*السلام عليكم*

*بداية يجب ان نضع الأمور فى نصابها الصحيح حول علاقة السعوديين بالمصريين ومن ذلك الاعتراف صراحة بأن الجالية المصرية العاملة والمقيمة بالمملكة جالية ذات طبيعة جدلية ولا تشبه باقي الجاليات فلماذا لا نجد تلك الشكوى من الجالية السودانية أو الشامية أو أي جاليات عربية اخرى ، ان السبب بكل بساطة هي الأفعال غير السليمة من جانب الغالبية الكاسحة من أبناء الجالية المصرية هناك وعدم توخيها الحذر فى احترام قوانين المملكة وقبل ذلك احترام النفس وصون الكرامة وللأسف فان علاقة غالب أفراد الجالية المصرية ببعضها بعيدا عن أرباب العمل السعوديين علاقة مشينة وغير مشرفة ، ويكفى ان تعرفوا ان أي مشكلات تحدث للمصريين هناك سببها وللأسف الشديد عنصر مصري قبل ان يكون سعودي فأنا لا اخجل من ذكر حقيقة ان من اضعف قيمة المصريين فى دول الخليج بعامة والسعودية بخاصة هم المصريون أنفسهم عندما يعملون مستشارين خصوصيين لدى أرباب الأعمال السعوديين – وهذا مسمى محترم لوظيفة مشينة وغير محترمة – ولا أبالغ ان قلت ان مخططي تصفية العمالة المصرية وتقليصها من العناصر المصرية للأسف .*

*يا سادة ان مشكلة المعاملة غير القويمة للعمالة المصرية فى الخليج عموما بدأت فى مصر وليس قي الخليج ودرجة احترام جواز السفر تختلف من دولة لأخرى بحسب مكانة الدولة عالميا ودرجتها فى سلم التأثير وهذا واضح جدا من تقسيم مداخيل العمالة فى الخليج فى نفس التخصص بين الأمريكي والبريطاني والكندي والسوري واللبناني والمصري .*

*ان معاملة أرباب العمل السعوديين غير الإنسانية فى كثير من الأحيان والسيئة دائما للعمالة المصرية هي رد فعل وليست فعلا ، فهم يدركون بفطرتهم ان كثير من المصريين -  إلا من رحم ربى - لا يهمهم تقييمهم اجتماعيا بالمملكة اكثر من اهتمامهم باكتساب وتحصيل الأموال وقديما قال الشاعر " ومن يجعل المعروف من دون عرضه يفره ...  ومن لا يتق الشتم يشتم " وللأسف يحدث هذا حتى ألان فى تلك البقاع .*

*أحاول التماس الأعذار لمن جفاهم أهلهم وطردتهم بلادهم خارجها وضاقت عليهم أرضهم بما رحبت ولكن ربما عدم إحساسهم بالأمان فى تلك البلاد الآمنة وعقدة الطرد والجفاء من ضفاف النيل الى قيظ الصحراء هو السبب فى ذلك ولسان حال كل منهم هو " مجبر أخاك لا بطل " و " أو لو كنا كارهين " .*

*ليس النفط وأحلام الرخاء فى المملكة هي السبب فى ما يحدث للمصريين ولكن العوز وكوابيس البلاء بمصر هي السبب الأكثر فى ظني .*

*عندما نحترم انفسنا ونعظم لها قدرها سنجبر من لا يخشى على احترامنا ولكم فى الغرب عبرة .*

*شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم*

----------


## فتى مصر

> هل زج بهم في السجون ؟
> هل سافر أحدهم بدون أن يأخذ جميع مستحقاته؟
> هل تم ايقاف أحدهم في أحد المنافذ بدون أي سبب؟
> هل تم الإعتداء على أحد؟
> أنا متأكد أن أجاباتك سوف تكون كلها بلا


عفوا يا سيدى ستكون كل اجابتى بنعم . فان ما يلقاه المصريين فى السعودية وغيرها من الدول الخليجية يفوق هذا بكثير . واظن ان هذا الامر معلوم لدى السعوديين لانهم من يمارسون الانتهاكات .




> نحن وأنت سافرنا إلى الكثير من دول العالم وشفنا الفرق بين المملكة وغيرها من الدول أرجو منك أن تكون محايد وصريح في أجابتك


فى الحقيقة لم اسافر المملكة بالتحديد ولكنى سافرت اكثر من دولة عربية اخرى . وان كنت اسمع ان المعالمة فى المملكة غيرت جيدة بالمرة على نقيض الشعب الاماراتى . 

اود ان اورد نقطة  ان لكل شعب ابيجابيات وسلبيات ولكنى اعلم علم اليقين بتوتر العلاقات بين الشعبين لارتباطات سعودية غريبة بان من يعمل فى بلهدهم يتسول منهم وتلك فكرة فى حد ذاتها فيها من الغرابة قدر عظيم . ولا ادرى هل يمنحون الاموال دون عمل ؟!!!!.

تحياتى .

----------


## الأسواني

*اولا : اشكر الاخ الفاضل فيصل الاول على تواصله في هذا المنتدى .... وانا شخصيا اعتبر هذا التواصل شرف اعتز به ....

ثانيا : هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى .... اسال الله الا اكون " مزعجا " للسادة اللأفاضل الاخوة الاعضاء .

ثالثا : اعتقد ان الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع قد خرجوا عن اساس وهدف الموضوع .... عذرا ...

رابعا : لايمكن ان يتم تقييم علاقات دولة باخرى برأي شخص واحد .... فإن وجدت الاساءة من شخص ستجد الاحسان من مائة الف شخص غيره .

خامسا : موضوع الجسر لي فيه نظرة شخصية مختلفة عن كل ما قيل : 

حين يعلن عن الاستعداد لوضع حجر الاساس لمشروع ما اي كان هذا المشروع فمعنى ذلك ان المشروع عرض على شركات استشارية وتنفيذية ... ووضعت له المخططات بعد الدراسات الكاملة له ... وتم احالته على الشركات الافضل في الكفاءة والاقل في الاسعار ... ( وقد يفيدنا اكثر في هذا الامر مهندس متخصص ) .

ومشروع الجسر اعلن عن الاستعداد لوضع حجر الاساس له قبل اقل من اسبوع وهو مشروع اقل ما يوصف انه يرط دولتين شقيقتين لهما اهداف ايجابية مشتركة تجاه شعبيهما  ،  اي ان كلا من الدولتين ( المصرية والسعودية ) على علم تام بهذا المشروع بادق التفاصيل  ،  كما انه ( حسب علمي من الاخبار ) انه احيل تنفيذه على ثلاث شركات الاولى مصرية والثانية سعودية والثالثة عالمية ( لا اعلم جنسيتها ) .

وقبل موعد وضع حجر الاساس بيد خادم الحرمين الشريفين الكريمة .... يعلن الرئيس مبارك : 

1 - في جريدة المساء وهي جريدة اقل الجرائد شعبية وسياسية .
2 - ليس لديه علم بموضوع الجسر . وهو امر غير منطقي ابدا .
3- وسيضر بالسياحة في شرم الشيخ . رغم ان فوائد الجسر اكبر كثير من سياحة شرم الشيخ كما انه سيقع بعيدا عن المنتجعات في عصر اصبحت فيه المراقبة الاليكترونية من اسهل ما يكون ومن السهل وجود سيطرة امنية .

هذه النقاط الثلاث ... اعتقد انه كافية لتقول لنا ان الرئيس حسني مبارك اختار ادنى صحيفة رسمية ومبرر غير منطقي وحجة ليس لها اساس .... لماذا ؟ 

ليقول لنا اقراؤ ما بين السطور ........

اسرائيل ترفض وتهدد موضوع اقامة الجسر ....

وحين علمت بهذا الرفض .... قرأت ما بين السطور .....

من الصعب علينا الآن تنفيذ مشروع لا نستطيع ان نحميه من اعداؤنا .....*

----------


## فهد مصر

من الصعب علينا الآن تنفيذ مشروع لا نستطيع ان نحميه من اعداؤنا ..... 


استاذى الفاضل لا اعتقد هذا الهدف مستحيل

اتظن ان اسرائيل ستضرب الجسر

لا احتمال مستبعد جدا

اسرائيل لن تجرو

يمكن لاسرائيل ان تغتال احد 

ولكن تضرب جسر بين مصر والسعودية

ستضع نفسها فى مازق كبير جدا

ارق واعذب تحياتى

----------


## فتى مصر

> ستضع نفسها فى مازق كبير جدا


الكلام دا يا فهد لو انها بتعمل اعتبار لمصر او للسعودية او للدول العربية مجتمعة .دا غير انها ليه تضربة وتخسر نفسها كام سلاح ما تأمر زى ما امرت وميتعملش .

----------


## فهد مصر

> الكلام دا يا فهد لو انها بتعمل اعتبار لمصر او للسعودية او للدول العربية مجتمعة .دا غير انها ليه تضربة وتخسر نفسها كام سلاح ما تأمر زى ما امرت وميتعملش .



اخى فتى مصر

اسرائيل من السهل انه تامر بالفعل والحكام ينفذو ع الفور :M:  

لان حكامنا لا يهمهم الدول يهمهم الحكم والنفوز والثراء الفاحش

ولكن لو كان جمال الان الذى يحكم وتم بناء الجسر :M (29):  

هل ستقدر اسرائيل ان تقصف الجسر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :M (29):  

بالطبع لا نحن خير اجناد الارض وحرب اكتوبر اكبر اثبات

 :M (12):   :M (12):   :M (12):   :M (12):  

دمت بود

----------


## فيصل الأول

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فيصل الأول

> عفوا يا سيدى ستكون كل اجابتى بنعم . فان ما يلقاه المصريين فى السعودية وغيرها من الدول الخليجية يفوق هذا بكثير . واظن ان هذا الامر معلوم لدى السعوديين لانهم من يمارسون الانتهاكات .
> 
> 
> 
> فى الحقيقة لم اسافر المملكة بالتحديد ولكنى سافرت اكثر من دولة عربية اخرى . وان كنت اسمع ان المعالمة فى المملكة غيرت جيدة بالمرة على نقيض الشعب الاماراتى . 
> 
> اود ان اورد نقطة  ان لكل شعب ابيجابيات وسلبيات ولكنى اعلم علم اليقين بتوتر العلاقات بين الشعبين لارتباطات سعودية غريبة بان من يعمل فى بلهدهم يتسول منهم وتلك فكرة فى حد ذاتها فيها من الغرابة قدر عظيم . ولا ادرى هل يمنحون الاموال دون عمل ؟!!!!.
> 
> تحياتى .


 بما أن كل أجاباتك بنعم فأنت لا تمثل إلا نفسك فرأئيك غير مهم  :M (29): 

وأذا كنت لم تسافر إلى السعوديه أذا لماذا  تحكم على الأمور بدون معرفه أو واقع تجربه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :M (37):  

توتر العلاقات بين الشعبين من أين جئت بهذه المعلومه الخطيره ؟؟؟

ماذا حصل بين الشعبين ها أنا سعودي ومعكم في منتدى مصري وأحترم الجميع ولقيت من الكثير الترحيب والإحترام وهم أبنا الشعب المصري الشقيق وفي الأصل هذا الموضوع هو يدعو للتقارب والوحده بين الشعبين ويتضح من كلامك أنك تريد أن تخرج الموضوع عن هدفه الحقيقي والذي وضعته أنا وهو دعوه للوحده بين الشعبين الشقيقين ولكن لعلمك فلن أعطيك هذه الفرصه ولن أغلط على الشعب المصري مهما حصل :M (29):

----------


## فيصل الأول

> *اولا : اشكر الاخ الفاضل فيصل الاول على تواصله في هذا المنتدى .... وانا شخصيا اعتبر هذا التواصل شرف اعتز به ....
> 
> ثانيا : هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى .... اسال الله الا اكون " مزعجا " للسادة اللأفاضل الاخوة الاعضاء .
> 
> ثالثا : اعتقد ان الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع قد خرجوا عن اساس وهدف الموضوع .... عذرا ...
> 
> رابعا : لايمكن ان يتم تقييم علاقات دولة باخرى برأي شخص واحد .... فإن وجدت الاساءة من شخص ستجد الاحسان من مائة الف شخص غيره .
> 
> خامسا : موضوع الجسر لي فيه نظرة شخصية مختلفة عن كل ما قيل : 
> ...


الأخ / الأسواني

هلا وغلا بأهل أسوان الكرام وأنت النموذج الذي يخاطبه هذا الموضوع نحن نريد التواصل والترابط فشكراً لك أخي الكريم وشكراً لترحيبك بي وتعلقيك على الموضوع
اخوك/ فيصل الأول :M (11):

----------


## فتى مصر

> بما أن كل أجاباتك بنعم فأنت لا تمثل إلا نفسك فرأئيك غير مهم


هنا تكمن المشكلة الحقيقية لدى سيادتكم . يا عزيزى فيصل فبمجرد ان اختلفت معك فى الرأى سفهت من قيمة ردى . فوقعت فى الخطأ المبين . ودعنى اخبرك انك بهذا تفقد الكثير من احترامك وقدرك امام الاخرين فعندما تتمتع بتلك الروح الغير اخلاقية كونى اختلفت معك فى الراى فما هو الحال اذا ما اذاد بيننا خلاف اكبر واكبر . لا ادرى حقيقتا هل هذا سلوك عام للاخوة السعوديين ام انه سلوك منبذوذ تتمتع به بمفردك . نصيحة من اخ مصرى يقدس الحرميين الشرفين وحترم الرأى والرأى الاخر . احترم من يحاورك حتى لا تخسر احترامك لنفسك .






> أذا لماذا تحكم على الأمور بدون معرفه أو واقع تجربه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


دعنى اخبرك يا سيدى عما عف لسانى عن ذكره فى بادئ الامر منعا للخروج عن صلب الموضوع او روح الاخوة بيننا . فلا يحتاج مواطن مصرى او غير مصرى ان يذهب بنفسه الى المملكة ليعرف قدر ما يعانية المصريون هناك فما تفعلونه هو مفضوح للجميع ولا ينكره الا كاذب او منكر عن عمد للحقيقة . او اعمى البصر . وهنا اذكرك بقولك الحق ( لا يجرمنكم شنئان قوم على الا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو اقرب للتقوى ) صدق الله العظيم .




> ولكن لعلمك فلن أعطيك هذه الفرصه ولن أغلط على الشعب المصري


لا ادرى حقيقتا هل تعى جيدا ما تكتب ام خرجت كلماتك دون وعى او تفكير . فخرجت جوفاء لا تقصد مسارها الحقيقي ولا ادرى احقاقا للحق من اين استنبط انى اريدك ان تخطأت فى حق الشعب المصرى ؟!!! ولا ادرى كيف هداك تفكيرك الى هذا المنطق الشاذ الغير سوى بالمره . يا سيدى الفاضل ضيف المنتدى وابن من ابناءة اقرأ ما اكتب ثم اعرضة على عقلك مرة تتلوها المرة حتى لا تخطأ تقدير الامر . فتخرج كلماتك عصبية جوفاء فتضل طريقها ومسارها . 

تقبل تحياتى .

----------


## فيصل الأول

> من الصعب علينا الآن تنفيذ مشروع لا نستطيع ان نحميه من اعداؤنا ..... 
> 
> 
> استاذى الفاضل لا اعتقد هذا الهدف مستحيل
> 
> اتظن ان اسرائيل ستضرب الجسر
> 
> لا احتمال مستبعد جدا
> 
> ...


الأخ فهد مصر 
زاد الموضوع شرفنا مرورك فشكراً لك 
اخى الكريم 
أن فكرة المشروع ربط معنوى أكثر منه مادى أما عن أمكانيه تدميرة من قبل أسرائيل فهذا شى صعب خصوصاً أنه بين دولتين كبيرتين ولههما  ثقل سياسي وأوافقك الرأي مائه بالمائه
وشكرأ :M (11):  
اخوك/فيصل الأول

----------


## فيصل الأول

> هنا تكمن المشكلة الحقيقية لدى سيادتكم . يا عزيزى فيصل فبمجرد ان اختلفت معك فى الرأى سفهت من قيمة ردى . فوقعت فى الخطأ المبين . ودعنى اخبرك انك بهذا تفقد الكثير من احترامك وقدرك امام الاخرين فعندما تتمتع بتلك الروح الغير اخلاقية كونى اختلفت معك فى الراى فما هو الحال اذا ما اذاد بيننا خلاف اكبر واكبر . لا ادرى حقيقتا هل هذا سلوك عام للاخوة السعوديين ام انه سلوك منبذوذ تتمتع به بمفردك . نصيحة من اخ مصرى يقدس الحرميين الشرفين وحترم الرأى والرأى الاخر . احترم من يحاورك حتى لا تخسر احترامك لنفسك .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دعنى اخبرك يا سيدى عما عف لسانى عن ذكره فى بادئ الامر منعا للخروج عن صلب الموضوع او روح الاخوة بيننا . فلا يحتاج مواطن مصرى او غير مصرى ان يذهب بنفسه الى المملكة ليعرف قدر ما يعانية المصريون هناك فما تفعلونه هو مفضوح للجميع ولا ينكره الا كاذب او منكر عن عمد للحقيقة . او اعمى البصر . وهنا اذكرك بقولك الحق ( لا يرجمنكم شنئان قوم على الا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو اقرب للتقوى ) صدق الله العظيم .
> 
> 
> ...


الأخ / فتى مصر 
أعتذر لك أخى الكريم فلم أقصد بقولي أن رأئيك غير مهم أنني لا أحترم شخصك ولكن أنه لا يصح أن تعمم وجه نظراً خاصة بك على موضوع عام فبتالي تصبح الفكره خطاء ودائماً تكون الأفكار أكثر واقعيه أذا أجتمع أكثر الناس عليها والعكس صحيح تماماً.
ما أود أن أوضحه لك أن ما تحمله من فكره عن المملكه العربيه السعوديه غير صحيحة تماما ومن هذا المنتدى الكريم فأنني أتشرف بدعوتك لزيارتي في المملكه العربيه السعوديه ولتكن فرصه لنا للتعارف ولترى بنفسك الشعب السعودي على حقيقته ولعلك تغير وجه نظرك عن المملكه وشعبها  وأهلاً وسهلاً بك 
اخوك / فيصل الأول :M (12):

----------


## فيصل الأول

> السلام عليكم
> 
> استاذى الفاضل
> 
> انا عضو فى منتدى سعودى وقد تم عرض موضوع الجسر
> 
> 
> 
> كان هذا رد عضو
> ...


الأخ الكريم / فهد مصر

شكراً لك أخى الكريم على ردك الرائع وترحيبك الحار وأخلاقك العاليه ولا يستغرب منك هذا الأدب الجم فلك مني جزيل الشكر وأحب أن اوضح لك أن الأخوان المصريين محل الترحيب الأحترام في اللمملكه أما بعض الرددود الغير لائقه التي وجدتها في المنتدى الذي ذكرت فأنني أعتذر لك نيابه عن كل سعودي وأرجو منك أخى الكريم قبول عذري والسموحه  :M (30):  

وتقبل اجمل تحياتي
اخوك/فيصل الأول :M (12):

----------


## فتى مصر

> الأخ / فتى مصر 
> أعتذر لك أخى الكريم فلم أقصد بقولي أن رأئيك غير مهم أنني لا أحترم شخصك ولكن أنه لا يصح أن تعمم وجه نظراً خاصة بك على موضوع عام فبتالي تصبح الفكره خطاء ودائماً تكون الأفكار أكثر واقعيه أذا أجتمع أكثر الناس عليها والعكس صحيح تماماً.
> ما أود أن أوضحه لك أن ما تحمله من فكره عن المملكه العربيه السعوديه غير صحيحة تماما ومن هذا المنتدى الكريم فأنني أتشرف بدعوتك لزيارتي في المملكه العربيه السعوديه ولتكن فرصه لنا للتعارف ولترى بنفسك الشعب السعودي على حقيقته ولعلك تغير وجه نظرك عن المملكه وشعبها وأهلاً وسهلاً بك 
> اخوك / فيصل الأول



ردك هذا اخى الكريم يذكرنى بقول الحق ( ادفع بالتى هى احسن فاذا الذى بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولى حميم ) 

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على مبادرتك الكريمة . وادعوك لزيارتى فى ارض الكاننه ضيفا عزيزا علينا جميعا . 

تقبل ارق تحياتى .

فتى مصر

----------


## فيصل الأول

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد حسن :M (11):  

شكراً لمرورك الكريم 
كما أنني لا اجد لدى من الكلمات ما يرقى إلى مستوى ثقافتك العاليه ونظرتك الثاقبه للأمور ولذلك فاسمح لي بأن أعتبرك أستاذي الكبير وأنا أبنك الصغير الذي من مسؤوليتك رعايته وتعليمه.
يتضح أنني اقف أما شخص ذو ثقافة عاليه وعلى الحذر في التعامل معه فكل كلمه لديك أعتبرها مفيده لي أرجو من الجميع أن لا يعتبر كلامي في الأستاذ سيد حسن لمجرد أنه لم يعارضني في الرأي ولكن أن أحس أنه شخص يستحق الأشاده ولذلك سوف أحرص على الإطلاع اي رد له في المنتدى.
وأخيراً فلك مني جزيل الشكر والإحترام
أبنك / فيصل الأول :M (11):

----------


## فتى مصر

> بداية يجب ان نضع الأمور فى نصابها الصحيح حول علاقة السعوديين بالمصريين ومن ذلك الاعتراف صراحة بأن الجالية المصرية العاملة والمقيمة بالمملكة جالية ذات طبيعة جدلية ولا تشبه باقي الجاليات فلماذا لا نجد تلك الشكوى من الجالية السودانية أو الشامية أو أي جاليات عربية اخرى ، ان السبب بكل بساطة هي الأفعال غير السليمة من جانب الغالبية الكاسحة من أبناء الجالية المصرية


ما هذا الهراء يا سيدى . الا تعلم انك بهذا وصفت شريحة عريضة من الشعب المصرى بعدم احترامة للقانون دون اى ادلة علمية حقيقية . هل تظن ان القاء التهم هى شيمة جيدة من شيم الرجال . لا يا هذا فلن يسمح لك ان تتفوه عن الشعب المصرى بمثل تلك الكملمات الجوفاء . وان كنت تريد من هذا الهراء الفج المضلل تحقيق هوى آثم فى نفسك فانى انصحك الا يكون على حساب هذا الشعب وليس على جنبات المنتدى فلن يسمح لك بهذا .




> وقبل ذلك احترام النفس وصون الكرامة


احترام النفس يا هذا لا يعلمه احد الا المصريين سواء هذا الكلام رضيت به هوى نفسك ام لم تهواه فان احترام النفس والثقه فيها . نحن من علمناها لسائر العرب فذهب منا المعلم والطبيب والفزيائى والكميائى وعالم الاحياء وعالم الذرة . مصر يا تتكلم عن عزة النفس وكرامتها كانت لديها علماء فى شتى المجالات حينما كانت المملكة وغيرها غارقة فى صحراء جرداء لا زرع فيها ولا ماء . المصريين يا سيدى كرامته فى السماء لانهم ابناء اصول ويمتد اصلهم الى ما قبل التاريخ ان كنت تجهل الامر فاحرى بك ان تقف صامتا . دون ان تسئ الى شريحة عريضة ذهبت للعمل امتثالا لااومر المولى جل وتعالى .






> ان معاملة أرباب العمل السعوديين غير الإنسانية فى كثير من الأحيان والسيئة دائما للعمالة المصرية هي رد فعل وليست فعلا ، فهم يدركون بفطرتهم ان كثير من المصريين - إلا من رحم ربى - لا يهمهم تقييمهم اجتماعيا بالمملكة اكثر من اهتمامهم باكتساب وتحصيل الأموال وقديما



ليس مشكلة المصريين يا هذا ان يظن فيهم السعوديين ما يظننون . فان بعضن الظن اثم ان كنت تعلم وان كنت لا تعلم فاحرى بك ان تلتزم الصمت . افضل واشرف وارقى من ان تتحدث بنظرة العالم ببواطن الامور وفى حقيقة الامر ان تجهل الامر برمته . هل لى على هامش الموضوع وعلى غرار ما تحكى ان احكى لك ولو قليل القليل مما يفعله السعوديين فى شارع الهرم وفى اماكن اخرى ام ان الله حليم ستار .






> عندما نحترم انفسنا



احرى بك ان تتحدث عن نفسك . فان كنت لا تحترم نفسك فهذا شأنك اما انا وغيرى الكثير الذى اعرفهم فهم يحترمون انفسهم تلك السمه الاساسية المشتركه فى جميع فئات الشعب المصرى .

----------


## آيزيس

*مهلا مهلا أبناء مصر*

*لست أدري ما بكم !!!! لقد مد الرجل يده لكم بالتحية و الصداقة فإذا بكم تقابلوه بالهجوم و انتقاض المعاملة التي يتلقاها المصريين في السعودية و كأنه مسؤل عنها !!!*

*سواء كنتم صادفتم معاملة حسنة أو سيئة في المنتدايات السعودية فهذا ليس ذنب الرجل الذي أتى إليكم في داركم مبادر بمد يد الصداقة ...*

*فلا هو مسؤول عن موضوع الجسر و لا هنا مجال مناقشته ...* 

*و لا هو مسؤل أيضا عن المعاملة التي تتحدثون عنها في السعودية ... ثم إذا كانت المعاملة بهذا السوء و هو ما لم اسمعه من مئات المصريين الذين يعملون هناك فماذا يجبرهم على البقاء فيها !!! بدون زعل من حكم في ماله فما ظلم... هم كشعب لهم طباعهم و نظلمهم أقبلوها أو ارفضوها... ثم على العكس حين أسأل أي منهم أو من زوجاتهم ألا تفكر في أن تأتي للإستقرار في مصر يأتي الرد بتلقائية " أجي أعمل ايه هناك أحسن " لذا حجة المعاملة السيئة هناك غير واردة و خاصة أن من قالها لم يجربها شخصيا ...*

*ثم هل نعامل الشعب السعودي معاملة لائقة حين يأتون إلينا !!! إنهم يعانوا الأمريين من استغلال السائقين و البوابين و يدفعون الضعغف في الفنادق ، غير أنهم يصبحون مطمع للمرشدين و الشحاذين و المستغليين لمجرد أنهم يحملون جرم الإنتماء لدول الخليج و كأن كل قادم من هناك شيخ أو أمير يحمل زكائب نقود .....*

*دعونا نترك تلك الحساسيات جانبا و نأخذ بروابط الصداقة و الأخوة و الحب*

*فأنا و أشهد بالله لم أصادف أي مشكلة مع المنتدايات السعودية*
*على العكس حين حاول أحد المتعصبين الهجوم علي لكوني مصرية زاد الجميع عني قبل أن أتمكن حتى من الرد و كأنهم أهلي ...*

*أرجوكم كفوا عن الهجوم غير المبرر و افتحوا قلبكم لعلنا جميعا نخرج من نفق الخلاف المظلم الذي دخلنا فيه*

----------


## فيصل الأول

> *مهلا مهلا أبناء مصر*
> 
> *لست أدري ما بكم !!!! لقد مد الرجل يده لكم بالتحية و الصداقة فإذا بكم تقابلوه بالهجوم و انتقاض المعاملة التي يتلقاها المصريين في السعودية و كأنه مسؤل عنها !!!*
> 
> *سواء كنتم صادفتم معاملة حسنة أو سيئة في المنتدايات السعودية فهذا ليس ذنب الرجل الذي أتى إليكم في داركم مبادر بمد يد الصداقة ...*
> 
> *فلا هو مسؤول عن موضوع الجسر و لا هنا مجال مناقشته ...* 
> 
> *و لا هو مسؤل أيضا عن المعاملة التي تتحدثون عنها في السعودية ... ثم إذا كانت المعاملة بهذا السوء و هو ما لم اسمعه من مئات المصريين الذين يعملون هناك فماذا يجبرهم على البقاء فيها !!! بدون زعل من حكم في ماله فما ظلم... هم كشعب لهم طباعهم و نظلمهم أقبلوها أو ارفضوها... ثم على العكس حين أسأل أي منهم أو من زوجاتهم ألا تفكر في أن تأتي للإستقرار في مصر يأتي الرد بتلقائية " أجي أعمل ايه هناك أحسن " لذا حجة المعاملة السيئة هناك غير واردة و خاصة أن من قالها لم يجربها شخصيا ...*
> ...


الأخت/ آيزيس
شكراً لك جزيلاً لقد مررتي على الموضوع مرة أخرى فزداد شرفا ونوراً بوجودك للمرة الثانيه فشكراً لك :M (11):  
كما ذكرتي اختى الكريمه فأنا طرحت هذا الموضوع تعبيراً لما أكنه في قلبي من حب وتقدير لشعب مصر العزيز ويشاركني هذا الشعور الكثير جداً من السعوديين وأنا هناء أتقبل أي نقد ولا يمكن أن ازعل على أحد مهما عبر عن رأية ولم أنتسب لهذا المنتدى إلا لحبي لمصر وأهل مصر فلكم مني جميعاً أجمل تحيه. :M (11):  
وشكراً 
اخوك/ فيصل الأول :M (12):

----------


## atefhelal

> الأخوان أبنا مصر الأعزاء
> 
> 
> *ونحن في المملكة العربيه السعوديه نرحب بالتواصل مع شعب مصر العظيم والذي نعتبرهم أهلنا وكيف لنا أن نسى شعب مصر العزيزه أرض الكنانه أرض خير الأجناد ؟ وكيف لا نحب الشعب الذي منهم علماء الأزهر ؟ كيف لنا أن ننسى أهل الشيخ / عبدالباسط عبدالصمد رحمه الله والشيخ / محمد صديق المنشاوي وغيرهم كثير والذين أبكونا ورقت قلوبنا بأصواتهم الطاهره بالقران الكريم ؟ كيف لنا لا نكرم أبنا مصر نحن هنا في المملكه العربيه السعوديه نبادل شعب مصر حب بحب ونمد لهم الأيدى البيضاء ولكن نتفاجاء بالردود غير المتوقعه.*


*دخلت للترحيب بك وبموضوعك ، وقد رحبت بك من قبل بتثبيتى لموضوعك بمجرد قراءتى للفقرة المقتبسة عاليه من موضوعك ...

ولى جار طبيب يحمل درجة الدكتوراة فى أمراض الدم ، ويشغل من عشرين عاما وظيفة مرموقة بوزارة الصحة السعودية .. يقول دائما أن وطنه الثانى هو السعودية ويلاقى كل الإحترام من كل سعودى  ، أما لماذا يجد كل هذا الإحترام .. لسبب بسيط أنه ذهب هناك بخبرة وكفاءة تحتاجها السعودية ، بعد أن وجد نفسه مهمشا فى مصر رغم خبرته وكفاءته .. فذهب يبحث عن فرصة عمل أفضل ومحترمة ، فوجدها بسهولة ...*

*قلت فى مداخلة على موضوع للجسر للأخت الفاضلة إيزيس حين أثار البعض سوء معاملة السعوديين للمصريين .. قلت فى تلك المداخلة مايلى :*

*من النادر أن تجد هدف أغلب المصريين حين يغادرون مصر إلى أى بلد عربى هو البحث عن فرصة عمل أفضل فى المهنة أو فى العائد المادى ، الغالبية يذهبون لأنهم لايجدون أصلا فرصة عمل فى مصر ، يذهبون هربا من الجوع والتشرد ، بذهبون لكى يتمكنون من العيش حياة محتملة ككائنات حية .. ، فحكومات مصر على تعاقبها لاتهتم بهم ولاتشملهم برعايتها سواء فى مصر أو فى خارج مصر .. وبالتالى فإن عاملهم بعض السعوديين على سبيل المثال معاملة دونية ونظروا إليهم كقطعان حيوانية هاربة من الجوع فهم لايفعلون جديدا معهم لأنهم أقل من ذلك فى مصر ...*

*إذن فيجب أن نسعى ونكافح من أجل أن نكون محترمين فى بلادنا قبل أن نطلب الإحترام من الآخرين*

----------


## فيصل الأول

> *دخلت للترحيب بك وبموضوعك ، وقد رحبت بك من قبل بتثبيتى لموضوعك بمجرد قراءتى للفقرة المقتبسة عاليه من موضوعك ...
> 
> ولى جار طبيب يحمل درجة الدكتوراة فى أمراض الدم ، ويشغل من عشرين عاما وظيفة مرموقة بوزارة الصحة السعودية .. يقول دائما أن وطنه الثانى هو السعودية ويلاقى كل الإحترام من كل سعودى  ، أما لماذا يجد كل هذا الإحترام .. لسبب بسيط أنه ذهب هناك بخبرة وكفاءة تحتاجها السعودية ، بعد أن وجد نفسه مهمشا فى مصر رغم خبرته وكفاءته .. فذهب يبحث عن فرصة عمل أفضل ومحترمة ، فوجدها بسهولة ...*
> 
> *قلت فى مداخلة على موضوع للجسر للأخت الفاضلة إيزيس حين أثار البعض سوء معاملة السعوديين للمصريين .. قلت فى تلك المداخلة مايلى :*
> 
> *من النادر أن تجد هدف أغلب المصريين حين يغادرون مصر إلى أى بلد عربى هو البحث عن فرصة عمل أفضل فى المهنة أو فى العائد المادى ، الغالبية يذهبون لأنهم لايجدون أصلا فرصة عمل فى مصر ، يذهبون هربا من الجوع والتشرد ، بذهبون لكى يتمكنون من العيش حياة محتملة ككائنات حية .. ، فحكومات مصر على تعاقبها لاتهتم بهم ولاتشملهم برعايتها سواء فى مصر أو فى خارج مصر .. وبالتالى فإن عاملهم بعض السعوديين على سبيل المثال معاملة دونية ونظروا إليهم كقطعان حيوانية هاربة من الجوع فهم لايفعلون جديدا معهم لأنهم أقل من ذلك فى مصر ...*
> 
> *إذن فيجب أن نسعى ونكافح من أجل أن نكون محترمين فى بلادنا قبل أن نطلب الإحترام من الآخرين*


الأخ المشرف / عاطف هلال :M (11):  

أولاً يجيب على أن أركز جيداً فأنا أتحدث مع مشرف كبير هههههه فأسال الله التوفيق

شكراً لك أستاذي الفاضل على مرورك الكريم على موضوعي وشكراً أيضاً على تثبيتك لهذا الموضوع 
أما شعوري أتجاه مصر وحبنا لها فلئن فيها أمثالك الكرام ولأنهم أحفاد الشيخ المنشاوي رحمه الله والذي بمجرد أن أتذكر أسمه والله أنني أتحسس الدمع في عيني لما سمعته من قرأت له في القران الكريم هو الشيخ عبدالباسط رحمهم الله جميعاً ورحم الله جميع علماً الأمه فلكم يا أبناء الكنانه الحب منا وأذا كان فينا نحن عيوب أو فيكم فلا يجب أن ننظر إلى الأسفل يجب علينا أن ننظر ألى القمم فأنا كما أعتبر الشيخ المنشاوي والشيخ عبدالباسط هم كل الشعب المصري بالنسبة لي ولحبي لهؤولاء العظماء أحببت كل مصر ولم أنظر لأي نموذج سيئ والحمد لله فلم يخيب ظني في شعب مصر العزيز قد والله وجدت منهم الأخوان الكرام والذين تشرفت بمعرفتهم في هذا المنتدى.
مع تحيات / اخوك
فيصل الأول :M (12):

----------


## سيد حسن

*" لا يا فهد مصر مفيش امل فى التغير . ويا طارح الموضوع التمس لك بعض العذر . واعلم ان القادم اسوأ فاسوأ "*

*" انا لا ارى عجبا فيما نشر وفى ردود الاعضاء الكرام . فمبارك يتلقى الاوامر من اسرائيل دائما وينفذها صاغرا . فما العجب فيمها يقال وما الدهشة؟!!! هل انتبهنا فجأة ودون سابق انذار لفساد هذا البلد ؟!!!. هل نندهش عندما نعلم ان الحكومة المصرية بقيادة مبارك الاب والابن لا تحلم باى خير لهذا البلد ولا تريد ان تترك اى شيئا يذكر لها "* 

*" ؟!!!. ما الدهشة وما العجب كلنا نعلم ضعف وصغر حجم مبارك امام اسرائيل فهل نمثل الدهشة؟!!!. فهذه النظام الصاغر امام الاعدام القوى علينا قتل الاف المصرين طيلة ربع قرن كئيب يحكم بها البلاد وعذب الناس وهتك عرضهم وانقض عليهم انقضاضا فهل نتخيل فجأة انه سيتحول ويعمل لصالح البلد ؟!!!!. ياعالم فقوا بقى . "*

*" المنزل اتهدم من زمان ومفيش امل فى ترميمة ابداااااااااااااا  "* 

*" وهو وعصابته المهندسين ؟!!!. ممكن يكون كدا بس مهندس فى تعذيب الناس وهتك عرضهم والفتك بهم . والقاءهم فى السجن وتحويلهم لمحاكم عسكرية . فاكر ممدوح اسماعيل فاكرة اه بتاع العبارة الى قتل 1350 مواطن فى العبارة هو بعينه تعرف سيادتك انه كان فى مجلس الشورى بالتعين تعرف ولا متعرفش ؟!!!!!. تعرف هانى سرور بتاع الدم الملوث هو بعينه تخيل انه عضو عن حزب التزيف والتزوير والشفافية !!!!!. " .*

*الأخ العزيز / فتى مصر*

*السلام عليكم*

*المقاطع الواردة بعاليه هي لسيادتكم وسقتها لك على حالها وما فيها من أخطاء كتابة وعدم وضوح جمل وجاءت فى مواضع مختلفة لك بمنتدانا الجميل وهى كلها تتحدث عن نظرتك للنظام الحاكم فى مصر وعلاقته بالمصريين – الذين تصفهم بالشعب الأبي وصاحب الكرامة والعزة وما الى ذلك من أوصاف جميلة تدل على ان الشعب الذي تتحدث عنه هو شعب يعيش أحلى واجمل لحظات الكرامة والرخاء .*

*يا أخي العزيز ان كنت تتحدث عن ماضي تليد مر وانتهى على شعبنا هذا فلا داعي للخطبة العصماء التى سقتها عن الشعب المصري فنحن الان نعيش أياما وصفتها أنت بأن لا أمل فى تغييرها ، وان كنت تتحدث عن حاضر المصريين فكيف بالله عليك يستقيم ما نحياه من ذل مع كلماتك الضخمة واوصافك العظيمة عن هذا الشعب وأنا اعلم انك رجل متحمس غيور على بلدك ولكن أيضا الرجال الحقيقيون لا يزيفون الحقائق يا أخي ولو حتى لتكون آخر ورقة توت تسترك وتستر المصريين أمام اخوتهم العرب وهذا ما لن يحدث أبدا إذا بقينا محلك سر ، أنا اعلم انك قد تستخدم لغة الخطابة والتظاهر هذه لو كنت تشجع فريقا لكرة القدم ضعيفا معتادا على الهزيمة لترفع من روحه المعنوية ودائما ما تقف فى صف فريقك حتى مع علمك بضعفه وهزاله أمام الفرق الأخرى ولكن هذه اللهجة وحجم الكلمات التى استخدمت لا تليق أبدا برجال يريدون رفعة بلادهم ، فأول طريق الشفاء هو الكشف والتشخيص والاعتراف بالمرض فإذا أصر أهل المريض على الصراخ فى وجه طبيبه حين يخبرهم بحقيقة مرضه واتهامهم له بأنه متخاذل ومتآمر ومأجور فسوف يموت مريضهم على الفور ويسقط فى أيديهم انهم حمقى .*

*وكما يخرج الحليب الصافي من بين فرث ودم خرجت حماستك وحبك لبلادنا من بين سب وشتم ، فأحييك على هذه المشاعر العفوية والطبيعية ورفقا بي يا صاحبي .*

*شكرا لك والسلام عليكم*


ملحوظة : شارع الهرم هذا الذى سقته كدليل على افعال الاخوة السعوديين الخاطئة فى مصر دليل ضدك لا لصالحك فهل تتفق كرامة شعبنا وعزته مع وجود شارع كهذا رمز للمصريين ، لا تندفع فى ردودك يا أخى وتدبرها جيدا قبل ان تخرجها ، وما علاقة هذا الشارع العظيم بمعاملة المصريين فى المملكة انك انت الذى انشأت هذا الشارع وليس الاخوة السعوديين لتستقبلهم فيه وانت الذى تقدم كافة التسهيلات لهم وهم لا يحملون سلاحا وانما يحملون ريالاتهم هل فهمت !!!!!!! .

----------


## سيد حسن

*الكريم / فيصل الأول ( يبدو لي انك تريد تكوين أسرة فيصليه فحذارى يا أخي .ههههههههههه ) 

السلام عليكم

أشكرك واعتب عليك يا أخي العزيز ، فالشكر لك على كلماتك الجذابة الرقيقة والمشجعة فى نفس الوقت على توخى الدقة والموضوعية فى مقالاتي بمنتدانا العظيم ثم إني اعتب عليك قتلى بتلك الكلمات فكما يقولون قتلت أخاك أو ذبحته وقد تعلم ان كلمات كهذه يمكن ان تستخدم للإجهاز على سمعتي والحقيقة التى ادعيها بداخلي وحبى لهذا البلد المكلوم والموتور مصر وهذا ما حدث بالفعل فى مقالة الأخ المحب لبلاده لدرجة الاندفاع فتى مصر والتى أتهمني فيها بقوالب جاهزة من التهم مثل العمالة والجهالة وعدم الاحترام ولكن ليس هناك ثالث بيني وبين أخوتي المصريين إما التفاهم واما التناوش فلا بأس بما سقت من كلمات رقاق يا أخي المحترم .

وبالنسبة لمجاملتك الرقيقة آلا فلتعلم أنى لا استحق منها الا اسمى الذي سقته فقط وأنى لا اصلح ان أكون أخا اكبر لك فما بالنا بابيك أو ان اصبح معلما ومؤدبا لك فأنا الذي ابحث عن هذا قبلا وما أزال وان شئت فاتخذني أخا ندا لك وفقط .

واخيرا تقبل منى خالص التحية والدعاء بأن يبارك الله فيك واهلك وأن تكون خير رسول الى أهلنا أبناء المملكة .

شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم

*

----------


## الأسواني

ايه ده ......؟؟؟
*
عندنا ف الصعيد .... الضيف اللي يخبط على بابي ويدخل .... يكرم ويعزز حتى لو كان قاتل ابووووي ......

واخونا فيصل الاول خبط على بابكم ودخل بيتكم .....* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هريدي الثالث عشر .....

شاي فريسكا مظبوط للضيف ياد يا مدبولي .....*

----------


## فتى مصر

> المقاطع الواردة بعاليه هي لسيادتكم وسقتها لك على حالها وما فيها من أخطاء كتابة وعدم وضوح جمل


لا ادرى ما دخل تلك العبارات التى سقتها بالموضوع المطروح ؟!!!. الا اذا كنت تريد ان تقول بانى عندما اهاجم مبارك وعصابته فانى اهاجم الشعب المصرى باكمله . فان كان هذا ما وصل اليه تفكيرك فاقول لك راجع الكلمات مره اخرى . فليس معنى يا سيدى اننا يحكمنا حاكم جائر وعصابة مستبده ان هذا الشعب قد فقد الكرامة وعزة النفس والا ما ظهرت المعارضة وما ظهر النفور على الحاكم الطاغى وزبانيتة الاشداء .





> الذين تصفهم بالشعب الأبي وصاحب الكرامة والعزة وما الى ذلك من أوصاف جميلة تدل على ان الشعب الذي تتحدث عنه هو شعب يعيش أحلى واجمل لحظات الكرامة والرخاء .


ابدا لم يمكن لعاقل ان يفهم من كلامى ما وصل اليه فهمكم . وهل يفقد الانسان كرامته اذا تعرض للظلم ؟!!!. وهل يفقد احترامه وثقته بنفسه اذا اعتدى عليه احدهم ؟!!!. الامور لا تقاس هكذا ابدا الا لديكم .




> فلا داعي للخطبة العصماء التى سقتها عن الشعب المصري فنحن الان نعيش أياما وصفتها أنت بأن لا أمل فى تغييرها


هكذا دائما هو سلوك الانسان الغير قادر على الانضباط فى نقاشه فهو يلجأ عادة الى تجنب الاصول والجرى وراء الفروع فتنظر الخطبة كما سميتها دون النظر الى فحواها . مما يدفعك الى الخروج عن صلب الموضوع الرئيسى الا حوارات جانبية لا طائل منها وليس لدى الوقت للتفرغ لها .





> ، أنا اعلم انك قد تستخدم لغة الخطابة والتظاهر هذه لو كنت تشجع فريقا لكرة القدم ضعيفا معتادا على الهزيمة لترفع من روحه المعنوية ودائما ما تقف فى صف فريقك حتى مع علمك بضعفه وهزاله أمام الفرق الأخرى ولكن هذه اللهجة وحجم الكلمات التى استخدمت لا تليق أبدا برجال يريدون رفعة بلادهم


وكيف لك ان تعلم ؟ وهل يستمر النقاش على طريقتى عرضى دون الخوض فى تفاصيل الموضوع ربما لغاية تعلمها انت من خطر ذلك من اضعاف حجتك بالحجة والبرهان . 





> ورفقا بي يا صاحبي .


يا سيدى ليس لى عداء و خلاف شخصى معك ابدا . ولا تقاس الامور لدى بمثل هذه الطريقة . ولكن من غير المعقول ان تبادر بتزيف الحقائق كلها وبرمتها من اجل ان توضح انك تتحدث بشفافية وعقلانية ويقال ان هذا محايد . لا يكون الامر هكذا ابدا . وارجو الا يكون الامر لديك يحمل ضغائن شخصية لدى فتصد ر العبارات منك الى غير محلها . 



ملحوظة ردا على ملحوظتك: لو استفضت فى الحديث عن اخلاقيات الشعبين . لرجحت كفة مصر عن سائر البلدان . 

الحدق يفهم : نحن واضحون وطبيعيون فى كافة المعاملات حتى الزواج .

----------


## فتى مصر

العزيزة ايزيس 




> لست أدري ما بكم !!!! لقد مد الرجل يده لكم بالتحية و الصداقة فإذا بكم تقابلوه بالهجوم و انتقاض المعاملة التي يتلقاها المصريين في السعودية و كأنه مسؤل عنها !!!


جيد . ونحن استقبلناه بكل ترحيب وشكر وعرفان على المبادرة الطيبة . وان كان الموضوع لمجرد التعارف فان مكانه الطبيعى قاعة التعارف اما اذا كان الموضوع غرضة التناقش السليم السوى فمكانه الطبيعى هذه القاعة . لم يقل له احدنا انه المسؤل ربما صادفك سوء فهم لردود الاعضاء . 







> بدون زعل من حكم في ماله فما ظلم


مبدأ فى قمة الغرابة . مخالف للفطرة الطبيعية للبشر مخالف ايضا لقواعد الشريعة الاسلامية الغراء . هل الامر ينطبق فى حالة الشحاذة اما فى حالة العمل فهو غير مبرر بالمرة . ناهيك ان هذا اعتراف منكم بصحة ما يحدث هناك . 





> و خاصة أن من قالها لم يجربها شخصيا


ليس شرط يا سيدتى فان لم اجرب ظلم الشعب الاسرائيلى للفلسطنيين . ومن هنا ليس شرطا . 






> ثم هل نعامل الشعب السعودي معاملة لائقة حين يأتون إلينا !!! إنهم يعانوا الأمريين من استغلال السائقين و البوابين و يدفعون الضعغف في الفنادق ، غير أنهم يصبحون مطمع للمرشدين و الشحاذين و المستغليين لمجرد أنهم يحملون جرم الإنتماء لدول الخليج و كأن كل قادم من هناك شيخ أو أمير يحمل زكائب نقود .....


لا يا سيدتى هم الان ناصحون بما فيه من الكفاية . ولديهم خرائط كاملة بالمحافظات الذين يأتون اليها . وكيفية الدفع والتعامل . ناهيك ان فنادق الخمس نجوم الذى يستقلونها يعمل بها موظفون على اعلى درجات من فنون التعامل . 

ومن نفس المنطلق الذى تتحدثى عنه عاقيبهم على تحرشهم الزائد بالفتيات والنظر الى البنت المصرية كغير محترمة وخدش حياءهم . هل تعرفى ان هناك عقوبة فى القانون تحت مسمى خدش حياء انثى ؟!!. هل تذكرى الامير القطرى الذى قتل المصريين وخلع ؟؟!!!!. 







> أرجوكم كفوا عن الهجوم غير المبرر و افتحوا قلبكم لعلنا جميعا نخرج من نفق الخلاف المظلم الذي دخلنا فيه


جيد هذه المبادرة . ومن الاجدر بكم التحلى بحذافيرها . فمن غير المقبول ان يكون هجومك على بلدك للاظهار روح الالفة والمودة .

----------


## فهد مصر

الى الاخت ايزيس 

انا اتفق مع كلام اخى الفاضل فتى مصر

لما يحمله من ردود واقعيه تحدث بالفعل

ونحن بالفعل نناقش القضيه ولا نتهجم 

نحن نريد التواصل بين الشعوب العربيه اجمع

ويجب ان نتناقش ونتناقش 

ولست نصمت او نقول كلام غير الذى فى صدورنا بهذة الطريقة يتم التواصل بين الشعوب

ارق واعذب تحياتى وفائق احترامى ومودتى

دمتو بود

----------


## سيد حسن

*الكرامة !!!؟*

*أخي الكريم والعزيز / فتى مصر*

*السلام عليكم*

*كدت يا أخي العزيز ان اركن إليك واصدقك وربما كان الاعتذار لك جاهز على لساني ولكن هاجمتني تلك الأسئلة فعدت أدراجي الى التشبث بموقفي مرة اخرى وجاءت كما يلي :*

*هل يستقيم ان يحكم بضع أفراد شعبا تجاوز السبعين مليون ( وغالب أفراده ذو كرامة وعزة ومنعة وصلابة وأنفة وكبرياء واستعلاء وفخر وسؤدد ومروءة وإقدام وجرأة وشجاعة ) - لن أقول منذ اكثر من نصف قرن ولكن منذ اكثر من ربع قرن - دون ان يكونوا مخلوقات فضائية جبارة أو كائنات أقوى من الإنسان العادي آلاف المرات لتستطيع وحدها وعددها لا يجاوز العشرات - بل سأكون كريما معك واقول الآلاف - ان تحكم وتتحكم وتذل وتقتل وتفتك وتغتصب وتسكت ملايين الأنفس الذين يتوفرون على كرامة وعزة ومنعة وصلابة وأنفة وكبرياء واستعلاء وفخر وسؤدد ومروءة وإقدام وجرأة وشجاعة ، وإذا كان ذلك كذلك فمن من هؤلاء للفساد والمحسوبية والجبن والخوف والبغاء وإفشاء الأسرار والخيانة والرشوة والأنانية وقتل الأم والأب والأخ من اجل ارث زائل والسرقة والبلطجة والإهمال وسرقة الأعضاء وسرقة جثث الموتى وتعذيب الآمنين فى المعتقلات وبيع بناتهم لمن يدفع من أثرياء العرب ( المصيبة ان التسعيرة هبطت الى اقل من خمسة عشر ألف جنيه وربما الى عشرة آلاف جنيه ) ، فمن يا أخي لتلك الأخلاقيات والسلوكيات التى ملأت بر مصر من أقصاها الى أقصاها هل هم من عفاريت الجن .*

*وإذا كنا منصفين قليلا فيلزم لكي تصل بلادنا الى ما هي عليه من ضياع - كما سبق وذكرت بلسانك أنت - الى وجود عدد لا بأس به من الشعب المصري لمساعدة ومعاونة تلك الفئة التى تسيطر على مصر ويلزم كذلك لبقاء الحال على ما هو عليه طوال اكثر من ربع قرن الى سكوت وانصياع الفئة الأكثر عددا ممن لديهم كرامة وعزة ومنعة وصلابة وأنفة وكبرياء واستعلاء وفخر وسؤدد ومروءة وإقدام وجرأة وشجاعة .*

*وفى الأخير إذا كنا نملك من أمثال فتى مصر أسطورة الأساطير وأسطورة منتدى أبناء مصر – كما تطلق على نفسك - عددا يساوى أو يقل قليلا على عدد هؤلاء المسيطرين على بر مصر وبحرها وجوها لاصبحنا أقوى وأهدى من إحدى الأمم .*

*يا أخي مرة ثانية راجع خريطة مصر الديموغرافية وانظر وتأمل كم من أبناءها يستحق وصفك الجميل هذا .*

*شكرا لك والسلام عليكم*

----------


## الأسواني

*الاخ الفاضل فتى مصر ......*

*انتهت فترة الضيافة للأخ الفاضل فيصل الاول ..... والآن لنناقش الامر بواقعية بحتة ....*


*في البداية اسوق لك هذه المقدمة ....*


*في احد الايام دخلت على موقع سعودي ... جميعهم شباب وشابات سعوديون ..... رأيتهم يناقشون اخطاء انفسهم وليس اخطاء الآخرين ... بل زادوا في ذلك ان استعرضوا اخطاء الآخرين وقارنوها بأخطاء يقعوا هم فيها وذهبوا انهم ليسوا بأقل سلبية من اخطاء غيرهم ..... اعجبتني صراحتهم في انتقاد انفسهم .... وهذه ظاهرة جيدة في شعب يريد ان يتقدم ....* 

*أنا اعلم ايضا انه لدينا ظواهر سلبية في انفسنا .... واعلم اننا ننتقد انفسنا على منتدياتنا ....* 


*اما في موضوعنا مع الآخ الفاضل فيصل الأول ... اريد ان اقول نحن لسنا اقل منهم شجاعة في مناقشة سلبياتنا ....*


*لذلك اخي الكريم فتى مصر .....*


*اطلب منك حالة او اكثر كمثال للمعاملة السيئة التي تظنها او تعتقد انها حقيقة وسأقوم انا بالرد عليها كوني كنت سابقا مقيما في المملكة السعودية مدة طويلة ....*


*ولكن ان اردت ان تكون مناقشة الموضوع باسلوب واقعي .... فانا جاهز ..... اما ان كان الاسلوب اسلوب مشاعر فلن تجد لدي اجابة .... وفي انتظار المناقشة .....*

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ
صبح ...صبح ....صباحو....
نزل تلاتة جنزبيل على حساب الزبون ياد يا بطاطا ....

----------


## آيزيس

فتى مصر
تحياتي و سلامي




> مبدأ فى قمة الغرابة . مخالف للفطرة الطبيعية للبشر مخالف ايضا لقواعد الشريعة الاسلامية الغراء . هل الامر ينطبق فى حالة الشحاذة اما فى حالة العمل فهو غير مبرر بالمرة . ناهيك ان هذا اعتراف منكم بصحة ما يحدث هناك . .


أولا أنا لم أعترف بشيء لكن الحوادث الفردية تقع في كل مكان و لا نستطيع أن نضعها كقاعدة عامة ... ثم أنه ليس بمبدأ غريب و على العكس هذا المبدأ لا ينطبق إلا في مجال الأعمال لأن لها قوانين تحكمها اخذها أو اتركها ... و كما قلت لو لم يعجبك الوضع لماذا ذهبت من البداية ؟  أما حالة الشحاذين فلها وضع أخر ...
ثم ببساطة قارن عدد المصريين الذين يعملون هناك و لا يريدون العودة و بين عدد من تم اساءة معاملتهم كما تقول و اخبرني النتيجة ...





> ليس شرط يا سيدتى فان لم اجرب ظلم الشعب الاسرائيلى للفلسطنيين . ومن هنا ليس شرطا . .


المقارنة غير واردة هنا ... فظلم الشعب الإسرائلي على رأس الأشهاد يشاهده العالم أجمع ... أما أحوال المصريين في الخليج عامة و السعودية خاصة فما تشهده منها حالات فردية لا تستطيع أن تعتبرها مطلقا حالة عامة ... و من يتكلمون هم فقط من واجهوا مشكلة و في أحيانا كثيرة يكون لهم يد في المشكلة أيضا ... ثم 





> لا يا سيدتى هم الان ناصحون بما فيه من الكفاية . ولديهم خرائط كاملة بالمحافظات الذين يأتون اليها . وكيفية الدفع والتعامل . ناهيك ان فنادق الخمس نجوم الذى يستقلونها يعمل بها موظفون على اعلى درجات من فنون التعامل . .


أيوة عارفينها ... شارع شارع ... لكن يبقى السؤال ... هل هذه هي حسن المعاملة ؟ و هل اذا ذهبت لجدة أو الرياض ستدفع ضعف ما يدفعه السعودي ؟ و هل سيستغلك سائق التاكسي و يطلب منك عشر أضعاف؟ و هل سيلتصق بك سائس سيارات في كل شارع و حارة لا يتركك حتى تدفع المعلوم ؟ علما بأن الفنادق الخمس نجوم هناك يعمل بها أفضل موظفون، فبحكم خبرتي في مجال السياحة، فأفضل موظفون هم من يتم اختيارهم للذهاب هناك ..




> ومن نفس المنطلق الذى تتحدثى عنه عاقيبهم على تحرشهم الزائد بالفتيات والنظر الى البنت المصرية كغير محترمة وخدش حياءهم . هل تعرفى ان هناك عقوبة فى القانون تحت مسمى خدش حياء انثى ؟!!. هل تذكرى الامير القطرى الذى قتل المصريين وخلع ؟؟!!!!. .


السبب الرئيسي يا عزيزي لهذه النظرة هو اعلامنا الفاضل ... فكل افلامنا تتحدث عن الزواج العرفي و السهر في البارات و الراقصات ... و للعلم هذا ليس كلامي و لكن كلامهم ... فقد قالت لي صديقة سعودية في أول زيارة لها في مصر ... انا عندي حالة ذهول ... فقد جئت متضررة لظني ان مصر كلها هي شارع الهرم كما يظهر في اعلناتكم و افلامكملكني فرجيئت بعدد المحجابات و المنقابات الموجود ... فلماذا يسيء إعلامكم لسمعة بلدكم !!!
أما بخصوص القطري فنعم هو قتل و خلع لكن هل تسمع عن قاتل كل يومين ؟؟ و هل هذا خطءه أم خطء السلطات عندنا التي تركته يهرب




> جيد هذه المبادرة . ومن الاجدر بكم التحلى بحذافيرها . فمن غير المقبول ان يكون هجومك على بلدك للاظهار روح الالفة والمودة .


أنا لا أهاجم بلدي و لكني أقول قول حق إذا لم تمانع، أنا عاشرت السعوديين و الاماراتيين و الجزائريين و أأكد لك أنهم كشعب و في الإجمال يعشقون مصر و أهل مصر ، أما الحالات الفردية فهذه قصة أخرى ... ثم هل يجب ان أهاجم و اشجب و ادين كي أصير مع ابناء بلدي ؟!!

----------


## LORDKAZA

اخواني الاعزاء يجب ان نتفق على نقطه اساسيه وهي اننا كلنا عرب وكلنا اخوة بغض النظر عما يفعل بعضنا لان اساس ديننا هو المساواة والترابط فلا يفرق بين عربي واعجمي الا بالتقوى ووقال سبحانه (وإن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم) وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط) مما على أنه لا يحق أي تفرقة بسبب الحدود الجغرافية، أو الألوان، واللغات وغيرها،
فبصرف النظر عن موضوع الجسر يجب ان نعتبر ان هذا الموضوع وسيلة لتقريبنا من بعض لان في اتحادنا قوة يخاف الكثيرون منها لذلك فهم يفرحون كثيرا عندما تقع بيننا الخلافات ويجب ان نتعامل مع هذا الموضوع على اساس ما تعلمناه من ديننا الكريم الذي يقول لنا صراحه اننا اخوه كلنا اخوه في الله وأن لم يتم بناء هذاالجسر فيجب ان نبدأ نحن في بناء جسر للمحبه والأخاء بيننا كلنا كعرب هذا الجسر هو اهم الف مرة من الجسر الاخر فبأتحادنا تزيد قوتنا يجب ان لا نسمح دائما لمثيري الفتن ان يفرقونا فنحن عرب مسلمين دعك من جنسيتك فهي الاسلام ودعونا من الحماسه واذكروا قوله تعال يقول الله تعالى في قرآنه الكريم "إنما المؤمنون إخوة" [سورة الحجرات، آية 10] كما يقول {و المؤمنون و المؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض} [سورة التوبة، آية 71].

اذن يجب ان نحافظ على هذا الجسر الذي نشرع في بناءه بل نبني غيره الف جسر وان نقف امام محاولات من يفرقنا بل يزيد ذلك من تلاحمنا سويا ان كل العرب هم اخوتي وفي اي مجتمع ستجد الفاسد والمتجني ولكن أيضا ستجد من يتقي الله لا تنظروا الى هذا الموضوع على انه جنسيه لا سعودي مصري كويتي كلنا عرب مسلمون كلنا اخوة بل يجب ان نقف لكل من يحاول ان يفرقنا سواء على صفحات النت والمواقع والمنتديات المختلفه وإذا تم الغاء بناء جسر نبني نحن الف جسر بيننا.واختم ما اقول  
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، " المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا" و قوله "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم و تراحمهم كمثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر و الحمى". و أيضا قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم، "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه

مرحبا بك اخي العزيز فيصل بين اخواتك وفي منتداك ودعنا نوحد صفوفنا سويا كمسلمين

----------


## فتى مصر

> هل يستقيم ان يحكم بضع أفراد شعبا تجاوز السبعين مليون ( وغالب أفراده ذو كرامة وعزة ومنعة وصلابة وأنفة وكبرياء واستعلاء وفخر وسؤدد ومروءة وإقدام وجرأة وشجاعة )


بديهى جدا ان يحكم هو وعصابته لانه يملك القوة والفطرة الانسانية تخشى القوة والبطش . ومن اقصى دول العالم الى ادناها تحكم القوة العالم . وارى انه يجب العزل بين حاكم جائر وشعب يحتفظ بكرامته وعزة نفسه . ويجب العزل التام بين الطرفيين . 




> ان تحكم وتتحكم وتذل وتقتل وتفتك وتغتصب وتسكت ملايين الأنفس الذين يتوفرون على كرامة وعزة ومنعة وصلابة وأنفة وكبرياء واستعلاء وفخر وسؤدد ومروءة وإقدام وجرأة وشجاعة



جيد . وهل استسلموا هل قالوا هذا قدرنا واستكانوا كلا يا سيدى فمنهم قضاه رفعوا راية العصيان فى وجه سلطان جائر ومن طلاب واساتذة واطباء ومهندسون وصحفيون . كل هؤلاء اجتمعوا على رفع راية العدل فى وجه الظلم الجائر دليل صارخ ان هذا الشعب لايزال يحتفظ بكرامه وعزة وانفه مهما بغى الحاكم الجائر وعصابته الزباينة الاشداء . فلم تسكتهم قوة الباطش ولا ظلمه ولا هتك عرضهم . الا يسمى هذا كله بانه هو صلب الكرامة . ام ان للكرامة تعرفيات اخرى؟!!!.






> هؤلاء للفساد والمحسوبية والجبن والخوف والبغاء وإفشاء الأسرار والخيانة والرشوة


لا انكر وجود هذه العينة التى ذكرتها بصورة فجه . وهؤلا ء هما كلاب السلطان الجائر . وهذا على النقيض لا ينفى وجود غيرهم من الشرفاء الذى ذكرتهم من قبل .






> وقتل الأم والأب والأخ من اجل ارث زائل والسرقة والبلطجة والإهمال وسرقة الأعضاء وسرقة


الجريمة فى حد ذاتها موجودة فى جميع المجتمعات منذ بداية الخلق الى الاذل . وكافة دول العالم تتمتع بقدر كبير من الجرائم وعلى رأسها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية . 





> وتعذيب الآمنين فى المعتقلات


هذا يقوم به نظام حاكم جائر ظالم منحط لا دخل لكافة الشعب به .





> وبيع بناتهم لمن يدفع من أثرياء العرب



جيد اذن الجريمة تقع من طرفين طرف بائع وطرف مشترى . لم نحاسب طرف واحد فقط ؟!!!!.




> ، فمن يا أخي لتلك الأخلاقيات والسلوكيات التى ملأت بر مصر من أقصاها الى أقصاها هل هم من عفاريت الجن .


وهل المستشار هشام البسطويسى ومحمود مكى والمستشارة مكى من الصين الشرقية ؟!!!. وهل اعضاء كفاية من المريخ ؟!!!. وهل كل مواطن يرفض الاذلال والهوان من بلاد الرافدين . لما لا تنظر للمواضيع من جميع الزوايا . 

كنت سوف اؤيد وجه نظرك اذا قام الشعب المصرى برمته بدون تزيف باعطاء 88% من اصواتهم لمبارك فى مسرحية الانتخابات الهزلية الاخيرة . لكن الشعب رفض وابى وعارض ومن هنا استنبط ان هذا الشعب لم يفقد هويته بعد . 





> وإذا كنا منصفين قليلا فيلزم لكي تصل بلادنا الى ما هي عليه من ضياع - كما سبق وذكرت بلسانك أنت - الى وجود عدد لا بأس به من الشعب المصري لمساعدة ومعاونة تلك الفئة التى تسيطر على مصر ويلزم كذلك لبقاء الحال على ما هو عليه طوال اكثر من ربع قرن الى سكوت وانصياع الفئة الأكثر عددا ممن لديهم كرامة وعزة ومنعة وصلابة وأنفة وكبرياء واستعلاء وفخر وسؤدد ومروءة وإقدام وجرأة وشجاعة


يا سيدى لا خلاف بيننا فى وجود سلبية فى هذا الشعب ناتج عن قلة التعليم والخبرة . لكن هذا لا يوجب رخص ثمنهم او انعدام كرامتهم . وازعم ان ابناء الشعب المصرى مدرك بالفطرة ذكى بالبديهه . والا ما نتج هذا الاختلاف بيننا . ففى دول الخليج الذى تتشبث بالدفاع عنهم لا يعرفون اين تقع بلادهم وفى اى قارة !!!!.





> يا أخي مرة ثانية راجع خريطة مصر الديموغرافية وانظر وتأمل كم من أبناءها يستحق وصفك الجميل هذا .


سؤال عابر لانسان من صلب حواراته يدرك ويفهم . ماذا تفعل لو اجتمعت عليك انا وعشرون شخصا وضربناك ضربا مبرحا ؟ وقد دافعت عن نفسك دافعا قويا شجاعا . ثم ذهبا وتركناك هل تشعر انك فقدك ثقتك فى نفسك ؟ ام تشعر حينها انك كنت رجلا؟.

والسلام عليك .

----------


## فتى مصر

الاخ الاسوانى .



> الاخ الفاضل فتى مصر ......
> 
> انتهت فترة الضيافة للأخ الفاضل فيصل الاول ..... والآن لنناقش الامر بواقعية بحتة ....
> 
> 
> في البداية اسوق لك هذه المقدمة ....
> 
> 
> في احد الايام دخلت على موقع سعودي ... جميعهم شباب وشابات سعوديون ..... رأيتهم يناقشون اخطاء انفسهم وليس اخطاء الآخرين ... بل زادوا في ذلك ان استعرضوا اخطاء الآخرين وقارنوها بأخطاء يقعوا هم فيها وذهبوا انهم ليسوا بأقل سلبية من اخطاء غيرهم ..... اعجبتني صراحتهم في انتقاد انفسهم .... وهذه ظاهرة جيدة في شعب يريد ان يتقدم .... 
> ...


جيد جدا ما تقول . واحترمة واقدره جدا . ولكن يجب ايضا ان يكون النقاش موضوعى ولا يخرج عن ابجديات النقاش السوى السليم . فلا اميل كل الميل الى جهه معينه او انحاز مع محاولة الظهور بمظهر المحايد . 

لا توجد امه او شعب بلا سلبيات ولكن يجب عدم المبالغة فى وصف السلبيات . ومناقشتها على سبيل العلاج لا التوبيخ . ولاسيما اذا كان الغرض توصيل فكرة ما الى احد الاطراف . فهذا منطلق ارفضه ولا اطبقه . فاذا كان نقاشنا من اجل بحث السلبيات فيكون بموضعية حقيقية . ودراسة حقيقة للظواهر المختلفين فيها دون الوقوع فى دائرة الخطأ . 






لذلك اخي الكريم فتى مصر .....



> اطلب منك حالة او اكثر كمثال للمعاملة السيئة التي تظنها او تعتقد انها حقيقة وسأقوم انا بالرد عليها كوني كنت سابقا مقيما في المملكة السعودية مدة طويلة ....



جيد شريطة ان يكون الرد بكل انصاف . 
1_ المشاكل التى تنتج مع الكفيل ( ومن غير المعقول ان تكون كل المشاكل المخطأ فيها مصرى ) 
2_ مشاكل الشباب التى تنتج نتيجة سلوك غريب من السعوديين باعتبار ان من يعمل لديهم هم سحاذين . رغم ان الامر على النقيض نحن من نعلمهم . 

3_ التعامل الشخصى السئ جدا تجاه المصريين من ابناء الشعب السعودى . 

4_ الاتهام الزائف من جانب السعوديين تجاه المصريات بانهم غير محترمات وهذا يظهر جليا من خلا ل النت ايضا . وادخل اى شات لترى هذا الامر . وارجوك لا تقل لى الاعلام لان الاعلام مهما فسد ليس مسؤل عن سوء اخلاق فرد يريد ان يقع فى دائرة الحرام المبين . وهو بفعتلة تلك احقر من اى امرأة غير محترمة . 

5_ التلفظ الفج القبيح من السعوديين على ابناء الشعب المصرى سواءء فى بلادهم او غير ذلك بانهم لصوص ونصابيين . فى حين هم يتمتعوا بسنبة لا بأس فيها من الشواذ . فاجدر بهم ان يعالجوا اخطاءهم قبل النظر للاخريين . 





> ولكن ان اردت ان تكون مناقشة الموضوع باسلوب واقعي .... فانا جاهز ..... اما ان كان الاسلوب اسلوب مشاعر فلن تجد لدي اجابة .... وفي انتظار المناقشة .....



الالتزام بابجديات الحوار السليم دائما ما انادى به . واحاول دائما عدم الخروج عن نصه . ولا ادرى لماذا توقعت هذا الامر منى . وسجادلك بالتى هى احسن ان شاء الله وسادفع بالتى هى احسن ولن اتوقع منك الا اسلوب نقاس سليم وسوى . فليس الامر بينى وبين احد للمشاجرة . فلذلك سترى منى ان شاء الله جدال بالتى هى احسن كما امرنا ديننا الاسلامى الحنيف . 

تحياتى .

----------


## فتى مصر

> أولا أنا لم أعترف بشيء لكن الحوادث الفردية تقع في كل مكان و لا نستطيع أن نضعها كقاعدة عامة ... ثم أنه ليس بمبدأ غريب و على العكس هذا المبدأ لا ينطبق إلا في مجال الأعمال لأن لها قوانين تحكمها اخذها أو اتركها


تسمى بعض الاعترافات بالاعترافات الضمنية التى لا تظهر صراحة . ومن صلب كلامك السابق بكون ان الى مش عاجبه يمشى يوحى بان هناك فعلا مضايقات . علىالعموم ليس هذا هو موضوعنا . 

لا افهم او اتقبل ان يكون سلوكى سيئا واستغل حاجتك للمال من اجل القبول . وهذا ربما يوحى بتفاقم الامراض النفسية للاشخاص الذيين يقومون بتلك الفعلة الشنعاء . ناهيك انها تخالف المبادئ الغراء  للشريعة الاسلامية لدولة تعتز دائما ان بها الحرمين الشريفين .







> ثم ببساطة قارن عدد المصريين الذين يعملون هناك و لا يريدون العودة و بين عدد من تم اساءة معاملتهم كما تقول و اخبرني النتيجة ...




العديد والعديد من المصريين ذهبوا هنالك وعادوا . وهناك من استقر . وهناك من سافر من هناك الى دولة اخرى وهكذا . وللعلم العمل فى البلدان المختلفة لا يعيب الفرد وانما سوء المعاملة من اصحاب البلد  او سوء تصرف الفرد المسافر هو المعيب . والا ما سنت الدول قوانين دولية تسرى على كافة الدول تشرط حد ادنى من معاملة الاجانب فى كل دولة ومبادئ المعاملة بالمثل . وفيما يروى ان المملكة كانت قد اقرت بوجوبية عمل اختبار للتاكد من صحة المصريين الداخلين الى اراضيها للتاكد من خلوهم من الكبد الوبائى او الفشل الكلوى على ما اذكر . وردت مصر على لسان وزير الخارجية انذاك عمرو موسى بوجوبية عمل اختبار للسعوديين للتاكد من الخلو من مرض الايذر الخطير استنادا لمبدأ المعالملة بالمثل . 








> المقارنة غير واردة هنا ... فظلم الشعب الإسرائلي على رأس الأشهاد يشاهده العالم أجمع ... أما أحوال المصريين في الخليج عامة و السعودية خاصة فما تشهده منها حالات فردية لا تستطيع أن تعتبرها مطلقا حالة عامة ... و من يتكلمون هم فقط من واجهوا مشكلة و في أحيانا كثيرة يكون لهم يد في المشكلة أيضا ... ثم


للعقل دور كبير فى استيعاب ما يقال . فتكرار الشكوى يؤكد حدوثها . ناهيك انه من غير المعقول ان يتواطؤ الاغلبية الاعم منهم عل الكذب على اختلاف بلدانهم واماكن عملهم .






> أيوة عارفينها ... شارع شارع ... لكن يبقى السؤال ... هل هذه هي حسن المعاملة ؟ و هل اذا ذهبت لجدة أو الرياض ستدفع ضعف ما يدفعه السعودي ؟ و هل سيستغلك سائق التاكسي و يطلب منك عشر أضعاف؟ و هل سيلتصق بك سائس سيارات في كل شارع و حارة لا يتركك حتى تدفع المعلوم ؟ علما بأن الفنادق الخمس نجوم هناك يعمل بها أفضل موظفون، فبحكم خبرتي في مجال السياحة، فأفضل موظفون هم من يتم اختيارهم للذهاب هناك ..


تلك هى الحالات الفردية التى يجب التنوية اليها . فليس معنى ان سائق استغل راكبا ان يكون كل السائقين هكذا . وبحكم خبرتك فى مجال السياحة اسألك هل زرتى سميرا ميس او شيراتون الجزيرة او المريدان او غيرها من فنادق القاهرة الرائعة زوريها وسترى ان اى نزيل يعامل معاملة واحدة سواء كان امير او خفير . والف باء سياحة انك مطلبش .







> السبب الرئيسي يا عزيزي لهذه النظرة هو اعلامنا الفاضل ... فكل افلامنا تتحدث عن الزواج العرفي و السهر في البارات و الراقصات ... و للعلم هذا ليس كلامي و لكن كلامهم ... فقد قالت لي صديقة سعودية في أول زيارة لها في مصر ... انا عندي حالة ذهول ... فقد جئت متضررة لظني ان مصر كلها هي شارع الهرم كما يظهر في اعلناتكم و افلامكملكني فرجيئت بعدد المحجابات و المنقابات الموجود ... فلماذا يسيء إعلامكم لسمعة بلدكم !!!




مبدأ مرفوض تماما . ولماذا لا نقول انهم هم من لديهم الرغبة فى الوقوع فى الحرام ويبررون ذلك بالاعلام وما الى هنالك انطلاقا من نفس مبدأك . وللرد لى سؤال نفترض انك تركتى باب شقتك مفتوح هل هذا مبرر للسارق ان يقوم بسرقة منزلك ؟!!!!. 

وشئ اخر اود ذكرة . لم يلف الزمن لفته الغادرة بعد حتى يقيمنا هؤلاء . فمن اكثر بلان العالم تحتوى على جوامع وبها مصلين هى مصر . وهذا للعلم فقط . 







> أما بخصوص القطري فنعم هو قتل و خلع لكن هل تسمع عن قاتل كل يومين ؟؟ و هل هذا خطءه أم خطء السلطات عندنا التي تركته يهرب


يا ستار يا رب . هل تسالينى من المخطأ القاتل او من فى الارض المخطأ هل تتوقعى ان اقول لك المخطأ هو السلطات ام المقتول ؟!!!. هل قتل وهرب من القصاص العادل لما يحملة من جواز دبلوماسى تلتزم كافة الدول بالتعامل مع هذا الجواز بصورة معينة طبقا لقواعد القانون الدولى . واذا كانت السلطات اخطأت فهى لا تصل الى خطأ قتلة . 








> أنا لا أهاجم بلدي و لكني أقول قول حق إذا لم تمانع، أنا عاشرت السعوديين و الاماراتيين و الجزائريين و أأكد لك أنهم كشعب و في الإجمال يعشقون مصر و أهل مصر ، أما الحالات الفردية فهذه قصة أخرى ... ثم هل يجب ان أهاجم و اشجب و ادين كي أصير مع ابناء بلدي ؟!!



وانا ايضا عاشرتهم وغيرى الكثير الكثير عاشرهم . واخلتف معك الرأى ان كان مسموحا بان انهم يعشقون مصر . هذا الكلام يصلح للاستهلاك الاعلامى ولكن ليس بيننا وبين انفسنا . انا لا اطلبك بان تنحازى لبلدك او غيرها . فكل منا مسؤل عما يقول وهو فى الاول وفى الاخر لنفسه . لكنى ارجو الا تنحاز لهؤلاء على صالح بلدك . فالاحرى ان يكون ميزاننا هو الحق والعدل والانصاف .


تحياتى .

----------


## فهد مصر

السلام عليكم

مهلا يا ابناء مصر 

ارى انكم تتهجمون ع فتى مصر

كانه يتكلم بوقائع  غير صحيحه

انا اعرف عدد كبير من السعودين واعرف عنهم الكثير 

فالاخ الاسوانى الذى اقيم بالسعودية

انا لا انكر ان يوجد سعودين فى غايه الاحترام ويوجد بعض اخر !!!!!

ولكن الاغلبيه العظمه يعتقدون باموالهم انهم الافضل وان المصرين عبيد عندهم

وهذ امر يعلمه الكثير لا جدال عليه بالطبع

ويوجد بعض السعودين حاقدين ع مصر بسبب مكانتها العاليه فى جميل المجالات


وبعض السعودين يعرفون مكانه مصر جيدا

فى حديث قريب لى مع اخ سعودى تحدثنا عن مصر وفى حديثنا تكلمنا ع العلماء المصرين وقد قال ان مصر مليه بالعلماء والسعوديه لا يوجد بها اى علماء 

وهذا امر معروف

لدى السعودين اجمع 

لقد عرضت بعد من فئات الشعب وهذا كله من حديثى معهم وتعرفى عليهم

يا اخوانى ارى انكم لا تعطون مصر حقها والا الشعب المصرى

وكل ذلك بسبب الحاكم الفاسد سمم الشعب وجعله لا يثق بنفسه 

يا اخوانى مهما اشتد الظلام سياتى النور يوما ما فلا تجعلو الظلام يعمى عقولكم وقلوبكم  

وتنسون مصر 

اعتراف منى اخير انا لست ضد الشعب السعودى ولكنى ضد من جعل المصرين بهذا الوضع المغزى للاسف 

وسياتى يوم تسطع نور الحق فى مصر وترفع رايتها خفاقه فى العالم اجمع

ارق واعذب تحياتي .....وفائق احترامي ومودتي..

ودمتو بخير ...

----------


## LORDKAZA

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مهلا يا ابناء مصر 
> 
> ارى انكم تتهجمون ع فتى مصر
> 
> كانه يتكلم بوقائع  غير صحيحه
> 
> انا اعرف عدد كبير من السعودين واعرف عنهم الكثير 
> ...


اخي العزيز نحن من نصنع الفرقه وهم يزروعها نترك حماسنا يأخذنا الى حيث هم يريدون دون ادنى مقاومة نبتعد عن اصلنا وعن ديننا ونصل الى الفروع .
انا هنا لا اتحدث عن اهدار الكرامة ليكن في علمك اخي العزيز اني قد تعرضت لتجربه في الكويت ليس لمثلها قسوة واتحدى بذلك ولكنني في الوقت ذلك اكتشفت انه يوجد من حولي اخوة كويتيون في غاية التقوى والطيبه فعلمت ان كل بلد بها الصالح والفاسد فيها من يتقي ربه ومن لا يخافه ولكن في تلك الفرقة الموجوده بيننا كأفراد وطن واحد لا وجود لحدود الجغرافيه يجب ان نتحد .
وبعدين هناك من كل شعوب العالم مثلنا من يتغرب وهناك من يجعل لنفسه ثمنا وحدودا لا يجوز لاحدا ان يتخطاها ولو كان كفيله من اكثر الناس قسوة وهناك من يستسلم ويقول انها لقمة العيش ويهدر كرامته وكرامة الملايين من ابناء شعبه .
اننا مدفعون بكل الطرق في الاتجاة الذين يريدونا ان نتجه اليه لنكون لقمة سائغه لهم لقمة مفتته هشه أرجوكم قاوموهم ولو قليلا .

----------


## LORDKAZA

فتى مصر وفهد مصر يجب ان تكونا كما انتم فخوريين بمصريتكم ان تكونوا فخوريين بدينكم الذي يحثكم على ان نكون كلنا امة واحدة والا نتفرق وإذا عصينا ديننا اذن لن تكون هناك رجعه ولا فائدة من الكلام 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، " المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا" و قوله "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم و تراحمهم كمثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر و الحمى". و أيضا قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم، "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، " المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا" و قوله "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم و تراحمهم كمثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر و الحمى". و أيضا قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم، "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه
وقال سبحانه (وإن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم) وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط) مما على أنه لا يحق أي تفرقة بسبب الحدود الجغرافية، أو الألوان، واللغات وغيرها،

----------


## الأسواني

.



> LORDKAZA  :    هناك من كل شعوب العالم مثلنا من يتغرب وهناك من يجعل لنفسه ثمنا وحدودا لا يجوز لاحدا ان يتخطاها ولو كان كفيله من اكثر الناس قسوة وهناك من يستسلم ويقول انها لقمة العيش ويهدر كرامته وكرامة الملايين من ابناء شعبه .


  
*الاخ لورد ..... جاب المفيد ..... لان ده اللي بيحصل فعلا .....*

*الاخ فتى مصر ..... الفاضل* 

*ساقص عليك انا مثالا وعليك انت القياس .....*

*كنت في زيارة لمكتب احد اصدقائي ...زيارة عمل ... وجدت عنده صديق آخر لااعرفه وهو طبيب .... وكان يشكو من معاملة السعوديين للمصريين في هذه الحكاية .. :*

*يقول : انا دكتور ف مستشفى (كذا ) الخاص ..... الشهر اللي فات المستشفى استوردت بعض الاجهزة والمعدات الطبية وتسبب ذلك في نقص السيولة النقدية ... فقرر صاحب المستشفى انه يأجل صرف الرواتب 10 ايام .... لكل العاملين .... فسكتنا .*

*بالليل راحت ممرضة فلبينية تصرف راتبها ...قالوا لها الرواتب ح تتأخر 10 ايام الشهر ده .*

*تاني يوم الصبح طب ع المستشفى القنصل الفلبيني بنفسه وطلب مقابلة صاحب المستشفى .... ولما قابله قال له : رواتب الفلبينيين لازم تصرف في ميعادها .... وده انذار للمستشفى والا ح احرم المستشفى من اي عمالة طبية فلبينية . ومشي القنصل .*

*صاحب المستشفى اجتمع بالمدير المالي وساله : كام نسبة الفلبينيين العاملين بالمستشفى ؟ وكان الرد 20% فلبينيين و60% مصريين و20% جنسيات اخرى مختلفة .*

*صاحب المستشفى قال : اصرف رواتب الفلبيينين والجنسيات الآخرى وأجل رواتب المصريين .....* 

*قال لي الطبيب مقهورا : شايف بيعاملوا المصريين ازاي ؟*

*وكان ردي : كويس انه ما قالش .... هاتوا من المصريين رواتب الشهر اللي فات كملوا بيها باقى الرواتب ....* 

*طبعا لم يفهم المقصود من هذا الرد .....*

*اريد تعليقك ورأيك اخي الفاضل فتى مصر ..... وبعدها سأكمل لك القصة .*

*_______________________________*
*انا مصري .... اذن انا مقهور ...... ابن تيمور ..... ومش مسرور...*

*روح ياد يا فلة هات لي صندوشت فول بمية نار*

----------


## فهد مصر

استاذى هانى مختار




> اخي العزيز نحن من نصنع الفرقه وهم يزروعها نترك حماسنا يأخذنا الى حيث هم يريدون دون ادنى مقاومة .


بالعكس استاذى الفاضل نحن نصل المودة والاحترام بينهم وهم يقطوعها بسبب تحكمهم فى الطبقه العامله  




> نبتعد عن اصلنا وعن ديننا ونصل الى الفروع


الشعب المصرى لم يبتعد قط عن دينه او اصله بل هم واخى فتى مصر ذكر بعض من افعالهم الكثيرة التى تثبت ابتعادهم عن دينهم بامتلاكهم النقود وانا لا اريد ان ازيد مازا يفعلون ايضا 

طعا انا لا اخص الشعب باكمله فئه منه




> انا هنا لا اتحدث عن اهدار الكرامة ليكن في علمك اخي العزيز اني قد تعرضت لتجربه في الكويت ليس لمثلها قسوة واتحدى بذلك ولكنني في الوقت ذلك اكتشفت انه يوجد من حولي اخوة كويتيون في غاية التقوى والطيبه فعلمت ان كل بلد بها الصالح والفاسد فيها من يتقي ربه ومن لا يخافه ولكن في تلك الفرقة الموجوده بيننا كأفراد وطن واحد لا وجود لحدود الجغرافيه يجب ان نتحد .


انا اوافقك الراى يوجد فى كل شعب الصالح والفاسد

ولهذا نتناقش معا هذا هو الهدف من موضوعنا التواصل بين الشعوب وترسيخ روح الاخوة بيننا  ونحن دائما وابدا نمد يدا بالسلام ع العالم اجمع




> وبعدين هناك من كل شعوب العالم مثلنا من يتغرب وهناك من يجعل لنفسه ثمنا وحدودا لا يجوز لاحدا ان يتخطاها ولو كان كفيله من اكثر الناس قسوة وهناك من يستسلم ويقول انها لقمة العيش ويهدر كرامته وكرامة الملايين من ابناء شعبه .
> اننا مدفعون بكل الطرق في الاتجاة الذين يريدونا ان نتجه اليه لنكون لقمة سائغه لهم لقمة مفتته هشه .


انا اتفق معك كل الاتفاق ولكن معظم المصرين مغلبون ع امرهم لقمه العيش




> أرجوكم قاوموهم ولو قليلا


يجب ان نقاوم اولا الحكومه المصريه الظالمه لانها هى السبب فى كل ذلك من ترخيص المواطن المصرى فى العالم وطبعا فى بلدة

ومصر ليست فقيرة 

وبازن الله ستتغير الظروف

ارق واعذب تحياتي .....وفائق احترامي ومودتي..

ودمت بخير ...

----------


## فهد مصر

> فتى مصر وفهد مصر يجب ان تكونا كما انتم فخوريين بمصريتكم ان تكونوا فخوريين بدينكم الذي يحثكم على ان نكون كلنا امة واحدة والا نتفرق وإذا عصينا ديننا اذن لن تكون هناك رجعه ولا فائدة من الكلام 
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، " المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا" و قوله "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم و تراحمهم كمثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر و الحمى". و أيضا قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم، "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، " المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا" و قوله "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم و تراحمهم كمثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر و الحمى". و أيضا قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم، "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه
> وقال سبحانه (وإن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم) وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط) مما على أنه لا يحق أي تفرقة بسبب الحدود الجغرافية، أو الألوان، واللغات وغيرها،


استاذى الفاضل ارى التناقد فى ردودك




> أرجوكم قاوموهم ولو قليلا


ويكفى ردى السابق :M (12):

----------


## LORDKAZA

اخي الكريم فهد مصر لك فائق احترامي ونقديري لحماستك 
ولكن انا اقصد بمقاومة من يحاولون الايقاع بيننا 
واخيرا يجب ان يبدأ احد منا تلك المبادرة وان يمد يد الاخاء ويحاول اصلاح ما افسده الزمن والنفوس .
انا لا ارى اي تناقض في كلامي اخي الكريم ولا ارى اي مشكله في التواصل مع اخواننا في كل بلدان العرب وبدل من ان نتبادل الاتهامات وتتسع الهوة بيننا اكثر فاكثر فنحقق ما يطمح اليه اعدائنا بأنفسنا

----------


## فهد مصر

استاذى الفاضل الاسوانى





> ساقص عليك انا مثالا وعليك انت القياس .....
> 
> كنت في زيارة لمكتب احد اصدقائي ...زيارة عمل ... وجدت عنده صديق آخر لااعرفه وهو طبيب .... وكان يشكو من معاملة السعوديين للمصريين في هذه الحكاية .. :
> 
> يقول : انا دكتور ف مستشفى (كذا ) الخاص ..... الشهر اللي فات المستشفى استوردت بعض الاجهزة والمعدات الطبية وتسبب ذلك في نقص السيولة النقدية ... فقرر صاحب المستشفى انه يأجل صرف الرواتب 10 ايام .... لكل العاملين .... فسكتنا .
> 
> بالليل راحت ممرضة فلبينية تصرف راتبها ...قالوا لها الرواتب ح تتأخر 10 ايام الشهر ده .
> 
> تاني يوم الصبح طب ع المستشفى القنصل الفلبيني بنفسه وطلب مقابلة صاحب المستشفى .... ولما قابله قال له : رواتب الفلبينيين لازم تصرف في ميعادها .... وده انذار للمستشفى والا ح احرم المستشفى من اي عمالة طبية فلبينية . ومشي القنصل .
> ...



انا اعرف الى مازا ترمى استاذى الفاضل

انك ترمى ع ان المصرين بالبلدى تبعا ومش حيزعلو واحنا الاتنين واحد صح انك ترمى الى ذلك

ولاكن الواقع غير ذلك انهم لا يقدرون وجود المصرين لانهم يعتقدو انهم عبيد ليس اكثر

بانتظار ردك

دمت بود

----------


## LORDKAZA

> استاذى الفاضل الاسوانى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اعرف اللى مازا ترمى استاذى الفاضل
> 
> انك ترمى ع ان المصرين بالبلدى تبعا ومش حيزعلو واحنا الاتنين واحد صح انك ترمى الى ذلك
> ...


الانسان صاحب الكرامة قادر على ان يحافظ عليها امام اي شخص وباستطاعته ان يضع حدودا لكل من يتعامل معه اما من يتنازل فعليه تحمل توابع استغنائة عن كرامته

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

أنا بصراحة أعتذر اني مش فاهم الموضوع ده!
في البداية تقدم الأخ فيصل الأول بمشاركة عبر فيها عن أسفه عن عدم اتمام الجسر المصري السعودي ،  وقال كلمات رقيقة عن مصر وشعبها. وكان الطبيعي مناقشة لماذا لم يتم الجسر وما هي البدائل أو على الأقل نرد التحية بأحسن منها .
وقام برد التحية عدد من الأعضاء مثل الأزهري المصري وايزيس وغيرهم.
الى أن قام الأخ فتى مصر بالرد عليه و يقحم بشكل غريب معاملة السعوديين للمصريين.
وهذا لا يمت للموضوعية بصلة ، ليتغير الموضوع كلية ويصبح " ما رايك في معاملة السعوديين للمصريين؟".
و موضوع كهذا - بشكله الجديد - فضلا عن أنه يثير العصبيات التي تحدثنا عنها في موضوعات أخرى ، فهو ليس مكانه هنا لأن الموضوع من البداية كما قلت يتحدث عن الجسر المصري السعودي.
ولو تركنا العواطف تتحكم في مشاركاتنا لتحولت قاعة القضايا السياسية الى ساحة عراك وشتائم متبادلة.
فماذا لو رد عليك فيصل يا أخي وروى عليك أسوأ المواقف التي تعرض لها في مصر؟
فللعلم المصريين ليسوا ملائكة و لا أبالغ اذا قلت ان كثير منهم يحمل أسوأ الصفات التي يمكن أن يتصف بها انسان من استغلال و همجية و..و..
فدعنا نترك خلافاتنا جانبا و نتناقش في الموضوع المثار  و أوعدك اذا أثار أحد موضوع معاملة المصريين في أي مكان في العالم سأكون من المشاركين.

----------


## فهد مصر

> اخي الكريم فهد مصر لك فائق احترامي ونقديري لحماستك 
> ولكن انا اقصد بمقاومة من يحاولون الايقاع بيننا 
> واخيرا يجب ان يبدأ احد منا تلك المبادرة وان يمد يد الاخاء ويحاول اصلاح ما افسده الزمن والنفوس .
> انا لا ارى اي تناقض في كلامي اخي الكريم ولا ارى اي مشكله في التواصل مع اخواننا في كل بلدان العرب وبدل من ان نتبادل الاتهامات وتتسع الهوة بيننا اكثر فاكثر فنحقق ما يطمح اليه اعدائنا بأنفسنا



نحن يا اخى العزيز نريد التواصل بين الشعوب

ولاكن بكرامنتا 

فلن اسمح لاى فرد ان يهين الشعب المصرى بسبب ظروفه الحاليه ووضعه الراهن 

بسبب حاكم ظالم 

ليس معنا ان طبقه تعمل فى دول الخليخ  فهذا لا يدل الى تدنى مصر  ولكنه وضع موقت 

ولاكن لم يتم التواصل بات نكون نحن اقل منهم بسبب امتلاكهم للنقود

يجب ان يكون تواصل عادل يعترف كل طرف بامكانيات الاخر ولا يتلاشى اى من قدراته بسبب ظروف موقته

والا ايه رايك؟؟؟





> الانسان صاحب الكرامة قادر على ان يحافظ عليها امام اي شخص وباستطاعته ان يضع حدودا لكل من يتعامل معه اما من يتنازل فعليه تحمل توابع استغنائة عن كرامته


كما ذكرنا سابقا بعض المصرين مجبرون بسبب لقمه العيش

والبعض يرفض الوضع

وهذا تصرف خطا من السعودين

اتريد ان يسؤ للمصرين ونحن نختار ان نتنازل من اجل العمل لانهم من يمتلكون الاموال

لمازا لا يحسنو معامله المصرين فذلك يتم التواصل الجدى بين الشعبين



دمت بود

----------


## الأسواني

.



> فهد مصر  :  انا اعرف اللى مازا ترمى استاذى الفاضل
> 
> انك ترمى ع ان المصرين بالبلدى تبعا ومش حيزعلو واحنا الاتنين واحد صح انك ترمى الى ذلك


*هذا اول الظنون الخاطئة  ..... لاتنين مش واحد في مجال العمل .... مادمت اعطي ..... فيجب ان آخذ بقدر ما اعطيت ..... والا ... فالافضل ان اظل في ظل بلادي من اجل المجاملات ......*




> فهد مصر 
> ولاكن الواقع غير ذلك انهم لا يقدرون وجود المصرين لانهم يعتقدو انهم عبيد ليس اكثر


  
*هم او غيرهم .... لايعتقدون .... نحن من زرع بينهم هذا الاعتقاد ..... لان صاحب اي عمل في اي بلد في العالم يهمه دخل اكبر ومصاريف اقل ...ويعتمد في نظام العمالة على " العرض والطلب " ولولا هذا لما شُرعت قوانين العمل والعمال في كل بلاد الدنيا ...... وستعرف من تكملة القصة .....*

*بعد ان انتهى من شكواه قلت له :* 

*القنصل المصري هنا راجل مجدع وشهم وبيدور على مصالح المصريين واقوى من القنصل الفلبيني..... وانا اعرفه معرفة شخصية ... انت بس في خمس دقايق كده اكتب لي ع الورقة البيضا دي ملخص موضوع  الرواتب ده واسمك واسم المستشفى... وتاني يوم شوف ايه اللي ح يحصل ....*

*واصارحك القول اخي فهد مصر .... انا لا اعرف القنصل ولا مكان القنصلية ... ولكني اعرف " المصري " بصفة عامة .... واعرف رده مسبقا ....*

*قال : مالهاش لزوم بقه .... كلها اسبوع وح نقبض ....* 

*قلت : قصدي عشان ما يعملهاش تاني معاكم يا مصريين ...*

*سكت قليلا وقال : انت عارف ؟ .... لو صاحب المستشفى عرف ان انا اللي مقدم الشكوى دي ح يعمل ايه ؟.....*

*قلت : ح يعمل ايه يعني ؟؟*

*قال : ح يكتب لي خروج نهائي من البلد ... وانا لسه جاي ما بقاليش 6 سنين .....*

*لم ارد ..... لاني سأترك لك الرد ....*

*واعلم اخي الفاضل " فهد مصر " ان الفلبينية التي ذهبت الى سفارتها تفكر بنفس التفكير ... وتتوقع الخروج النهائي ... ولكنها فكرت في كرامتها ... علما بان 10 ايام تأخير ليست بالمدة التي تؤدي الى الموت جوعا .... وكذلك القنصل الفلبيني ... حضر بنفسه وكان في الامكان ارسال موظف لحل المشكلة او القاء محاضرة التهديد بدلا عنه ... ولكن من اجل كرامة كل الفلبينيين في السعودية ..... حضر بنفسه ليعطي للأمر اهمية ستصل الى كل  صاحب عمل في ارض الغربة .*

*اخي فهد مصر ..... العيب فينا وليس فيهم .... وطلب الحق في هذا البلد سهل وليس معقدا كما يظن البعض .... ولكن يجب ان  تطالب به ... فإن تنازلت عنه ...فعليك ان تتحمل جراء ذلك ... ولا تصرخ وتولول بعد التنازل .....* 

*والذي يعيش باحترامه بينهم هو من تعاقد قبل السفر مع صاحب عمل لديه عمل له ... وعليه ان يقرأ حقوقه وواجباته في العقد قبل السفر ... فإن وجد بندا من بنود العقد لم يطبق لصالحه ... عليه بالذهاب للشكوى في القنوات الرسمية ... وسيحصل على حقوقه باسرع مما يحصل عليها في ارض وطنه ....* 

*والبعض يتنازل عن حقوقه من اجل تحقيق مصلحة اعلى مما هو فيه .... وبعد ان يتنازل ويحصل على مايريد مقابل التنازل ... يبدأ بالصراخ والعويل بانه اجبر على التنازل عن كل حقوقه لدى الكفيل الاول .....* 

*والكفالة المغضوب عليها " ظلما " هي عبارة عن وثيقة تكفل  حفظ لحقوق كل من المواطن والمقيم على حد سواء ....* 

*والمشاكل التي سمعت عنها لا تأتي الا من " مصري " وضع في شنطة سفره " الفهلوة المصرية " علها تفيد في بلاد الغربة ....*

*ولكن اخي فهد .... تأكد من وجود مصريين يعملون في صمت ... ويحافظون على كرامتهم ... وكلنا نتشرف بهم ... ويمثلون 80% من المغتربين بغض النظر عن مؤهلاتهم او طبيعة عملهم.... انهم فقط ...ذوي كرامة ....**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــ*
*غريب الدار عليا جار زماني ... آسي وظلمني* 
*هات لي اسبرينة يا واد ياشرشر من عند عمك جمعة البقال*

----------


## LORDKAZA

> نحن يا اخى العزيز نريد التواصل بين الشعوب
> 
> ولاكن بكرامنتا 
> 
> فلن اسمح لاى فرد ان يهين الشعب المصرى بسبب ظروفه الحاليه ووضعه الراهن 
> 
> بسبب حاكم ظالم 
> 
> ليس معنا ان طبقه تعمل فى دول الخليخ  فهذا لا يدل الى تدنى مصر  ولكنه وضع موقت 
> ...


اولا احب ان احييك على اسلوبك المهذب في الحوار رغم اختلاف الاراء فشكرا لك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الاسلوب الراقي
على فكرة مبرر لقمة العيش مبرر مرفوض من وجهة نظري فانا سافرت الى الكويت وعملت هناك ورايت من الامثلة عن التضحيه بالكرامة من اجل لقمة العيش اعداد لا تحصى ووجدت ايضا من يشرفونا احسن واجمل تشريف وهم يحافظون على كرامتهم وحتى انا عندما بدأت اشعر ان النقود هي ثمن لكرامتي وليس لجهدي فضلت الرجوع وها انا هنا لم امت جوعا واعمل ،لا يجب ان نبرر لانفسنا سبب فقدان كرامتنا من اجل النقود لان يا اخي لو رايت كيف يكون الذي يضحي بكرامته من اجل النقود ستندهش كيف سينفق تلك النقود التي كل قرشا منها افقده كيانه واحترامه لنفسه وفي نفس الوقت كان هناك لي اصدقاء يعملون عند اخرين كويتين يتقوا الله فيهم ويعاملوهم احسن معامله .
لسنا اقل من اي احد ولكن من يحترم نفسه يجبر الاخرين على احترامه
واخيرا اخي ثقتك في نفسك وفي امكانياتك هي التي تجبر اي شخص على احترامك
 المطلوب ان ننحي كل خلافاتنا جانبا ولتكن مناقشتنا هي خطوة في طريق بناء الجسر الذي سيربطنا الجسر الذي وصانا به الاسلام الجسر الذي يفوق في اهميته كل الجسور الماديه فالتواصل والحب بين افراد امه واحده هو اهم شئياً على الاطلاق

----------


## فيصل الأول

> اخواني الاعزاء يجب ان نتفق على نقطه اساسيه وهي اننا كلنا عرب وكلنا اخوة بغض النظر عما يفعل بعضنا لان اساس ديننا هو المساواة والترابط فلا يفرق بين عربي واعجمي الا بالتقوى ووقال سبحانه (وإن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم) وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط) مما على أنه لا يحق أي تفرقة بسبب الحدود الجغرافية، أو الألوان، واللغات وغيرها،
> فبصرف النظر عن موضوع الجسر يجب ان نعتبر ان هذا الموضوع وسيلة لتقريبنا من بعض لان في اتحادنا قوة يخاف الكثيرون منها لذلك فهم يفرحون كثيرا عندما تقع بيننا الخلافات ويجب ان نتعامل مع هذا الموضوع على اساس ما تعلمناه من ديننا الكريم الذي يقول لنا صراحه اننا اخوه كلنا اخوه في الله وأن لم يتم بناء هذاالجسر فيجب ان نبدأ نحن في بناء جسر للمحبه والأخاء بيننا كلنا كعرب هذا الجسر هو اهم الف مرة من الجسر الاخر فبأتحادنا تزيد قوتنا يجب ان لا نسمح دائما لمثيري الفتن ان يفرقونا فنحن عرب مسلمين دعك من جنسيتك فهي الاسلام ودعونا من الحماسه واذكروا قوله تعال يقول الله تعالى في قرآنه الكريم "إنما المؤمنون إخوة" [سورة الحجرات، آية 10] كما يقول {و المؤمنون و المؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض} [سورة التوبة، آية 71].
> 
> اذن يجب ان نحافظ على هذا الجسر الذي نشرع في بناءه بل نبني غيره الف جسر وان نقف امام محاولات من يفرقنا بل يزيد ذلك من تلاحمنا سويا ان كل العرب هم اخوتي وفي اي مجتمع ستجد الفاسد والمتجني ولكن أيضا ستجد من يتقي الله لا تنظروا الى هذا الموضوع على انه جنسيه لا سعودي مصري كويتي كلنا عرب مسلمون كلنا اخوة بل يجب ان نقف لكل من يحاول ان يفرقنا سواء على صفحات النت والمواقع والمنتديات المختلفه وإذا تم الغاء بناء جسر نبني نحن الف جسر بيننا.واختم ما اقول  
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، " المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا" و قوله "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم و تراحمهم كمثل الجسد إذا اشتكى منه عضو، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر و الحمى". و أيضا قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم، "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه
> 
> مرحبا بك اخي العزيز فيصل بين اخواتك وفي منتداك ودعنا نوحد صفوفنا سويا كمسلمين


الأخ / LORDKAZA :M (11):  
شكراً لك على تعليقك ومشاركتك الرائعه وكما تفضلت نحن كالجسد الواحد ويجب علينا التوحد مع بعض
مع تحيات / فيصل الأول

----------


## فيصل الأول

لذلك اخي الكريم فتى مصر .....



جيد شريطة ان يكون الرد بكل انصاف . 
1_ المشاكل التى تنتج مع الكفيل ( ومن غير المعقول ان تكون كل المشاكل المخطأ فيها مصرى ) 
2_ مشاكل الشباب التى تنتج نتيجة سلوك غريب من السعوديين باعتبار ان من يعمل لديهم هم سحاذين . رغم ان الامر على النقيض نحن من نعلمهم . 

3_ التعامل الشخصى السئ جدا تجاه المصريين من ابناء الشعب السعودى . 

4_ الاتهام الزائف من جانب السعوديين تجاه المصريات بانهم غير محترمات وهذا يظهر جليا من خلا ل النت ايضا . وادخل اى شات لترى هذا الامر . وارجوك لا تقل لى الاعلام لان الاعلام مهما فسد ليس مسؤل عن سوء اخلاق فرد يريد ان يقع فى دائرة الحرام المبين . وهو بفعتلة تلك احقر من اى امرأة غير محترمة . 

5_ التلفظ الفج القبيح من السعوديين على ابناء الشعب المصرى سواءء فى بلادهم او غير ذلك بانهم لصوص ونصابيين . فى حين هم يتمتعوا بسنبة لا بأس فيها من الشواذ . فاجدر بهم ان يعالجوا اخطاءهم قبل النظر للاخريين . 


الأخ/ فتى مصر

سوف ارد على النقاط التى ذكرتها أعلاه:
 1_ المشاكل التى تنتج مع الكفيل ( ومن غير المعقول ان تكون كل المشاكل المخطأ فيها مصرى )

نظام الكفيل في المملكة العربيه السعوديه نظام يطبق على الجنسيات وكل دوله لها الحق في وضع القوانين التى تناسب وضعها ويمكن انك لا تدرك هذا الوضع لأن مصر لا يوجد بها جنسيات عمل أخرى . فمثلا هل يوجد في مصر بنقلاديشي أو هندى أو باكستاني لا يوجد لأن البلد مكتفي من العماله ولكن الوضع في المملكه يختلف كلياً فلدينا المصري والهندي والباكستاني والفلبيني وغيرهم الكثير جداً من جميع الجنسيات 
هل تعلم أن العماله في المملكة تبلغ أكثر من 5 ملايين شخص ؟ لو لم يتم وضع نظام الكفيل ووجود انظمه تنظم ولا حظ أنني اقول تنظم ولم أقول تظلم العمال لأصبحت المملكه بحر هائج من العمال. ارجو ان تكونالفكره قد وضحت لك اخي فتى مصر.
بالنسبه للنزاع بين العامل والكفيل فيطبق النظام على الجميع ويعطي كل ذى حق حقه وبأمكانك الإطلاع على نظام العمل والعمال بالمملكه لترى أنه من أفضل الأنظمه.
وأخيراً نظام الكفيل يطبق على جميع الجنسيات وليس لمصر وضع نفسك مكان الحكومه السعوديه :
هل تفتح البلد لملايين البشر بدون تنظيم ؟

2_ مشاكل الشباب التى تنتج نتيجة سلوك غريب من السعوديين باعتبار ان من يعمل لديهم هم سحاذين . رغم ان الامر على النقيض نحن من نعلمهم .

لا اتفق معك أطلاقاً على هذا القول فأنا أعرف الكثير من العمال المصريين يحضوظ بكل التقدير والإحترام لكن الفكره لديك لا أعرف لماذا تصر على أن المصريين يلاقون معامله سيئه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تقول رغم ان الامر على النقيض نحن من نعلمهم 

لم افهم ماذا تقصد بهذا الكلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3_ التعامل الشخصى السئ جدا تجاه المصريين من ابناء الشعب السعودى . الله المستعان سبحان الله هذا ظلم عظيم 
كما قلت سابقاً لا تعمم بعض الحالات على الجميع وردود الأخوان الذين عملوا في السعوديه تكفي وليس من سمع كمن رأى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4_ الاتهام الزائف من جانب السعوديين تجاه المصريات بانهم غير محترمات وهذا يظهر جليا من خلا ل النت ايضا . وادخل اى شات لترى هذا الامر . وارجوك لا تقل لى الاعلام لان الاعلام مهما فسد ليس مسؤل عن سوء اخلاق فرد يريد ان يقع فى دائرة الحرام المبين . وهو بفعتلة تلك احقر من اى امرأة غير محترمة . 

الأخوات المصريات اخواتنا ولهم منا كل التقدير والإحترام وأنا لا أعرف من أين تلتقي معلوماتك ونحن هنا في منتدى محترم ولا يجب علينا ان نستشهد في كلمنا من مواقع ساقطه وأنا أعرف الكثير من المنتديات التي تسب في السعوديه من مصريين ولكن أحترام للموقع والأخوان فلايمكن أن أستشهد بما جاء فيها ولا أرى من مصر ألا الوجه المضئ المشرق .

5_ التلفظ الفج القبيح من السعوديين على ابناء الشعب المصرى سواءء فى بلادهم او غير ذلك بانهم لصوص ونصابيين . فى حين هم يتمتعوا بسنبة لا بأس فيها من الشواذ . فاجدر بهم ان يعالجوا اخطاءهم قبل النظر للاخريين .  موضوعي من البدايه رساله تقدير وأحترام لمصر وشعب مصر فلماذ تقحم موضوع الشواذ في موضوعي :M:   وأذا كنت تعتبر موضوع تدخل في شئون مصر فأسمح لي أن أغادر المنتدى نهائياً  :M:  وارجو المعذره من الجميع وشكراً لمن شارك أو أبداء رايه وللجميع مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان.
مع تحيات / فيصل الأول :M (12):

----------


## فيصل الأول

> أنا بصراحة أعتذر اني مش فاهم الموضوع ده!
> في البداية تقدم الأخ فيصل الأول بمشاركة عبر فيها عن أسفه عن عدم اتمام الجسر المصري السعودي ،  وقال كلمات رقيقة عن مصر وشعبها. وكان الطبيعي مناقشة لماذا لم يتم الجسر وما هي البدائل أو على الأقل نرد التحية بأحسن منها .
> وقام برد التحية عدد من الأعضاء مثل الأزهري المصري وايزيس وغيرهم.
> الى أن قام الأخ فتى مصر بالرد عليه و يقحم بشكل غريب معاملة السعوديين للمصريين.
> وهذا لا يمت للموضوعية بصلة ، ليتغير الموضوع كلية ويصبح " ما رايك في معاملة السعوديين للمصريين؟".
> و موضوع كهذا - بشكله الجديد - فضلا عن أنه يثير العصبيات التي تحدثنا عنها في موضوعات أخرى ، فهو ليس مكانه هنا لأن الموضوع من البداية كما قلت يتحدث عن الجسر المصري السعودي.
> ولو تركنا العواطف تتحكم في مشاركاتنا لتحولت قاعة القضايا السياسية الى ساحة عراك وشتائم متبادلة.
> فماذا لو رد عليك فيصل يا أخي وروى عليك أسوأ المواقف التي تعرض لها في مصر؟
> فللعلم المصريين ليسوا ملائكة و لا أبالغ اذا قلت ان كثير منهم يحمل أسوأ الصفات التي يمكن أن يتصف بها انسان من استغلال و همجية و..و..
> فدعنا نترك خلافاتنا جانبا و نتناقش في الموضوع المثار  و أوعدك اذا أثار أحد موضوع معاملة المصريين في أي مكان في العالم سأكون من المشاركين.



الأ/ م.محمد ذهني]
شكراً لك والموضوع من البدايه رساله شكر وتقدير لأبنا مصر ولكن للأسف بعض الشباب ارادو تحويل مسار الموضوع لغير أتجاه ارجو الأطلاع على الموضوع من البدايه
وشكراً
اخوك/فيصل الأول :M (11):

----------


## فيصل الأول

> استاذى الفاضل الاسوانى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انا اعرف الى مازا ترمى استاذى الفاضل
> 
> انك ترمى ع ان المصرين بالبلدى تبعا ومش حيزعلو واحنا الاتنين واحد صح انك ترمى الى ذلك
> ...


أخي فهد مصر
من قال لك ذلك عبيد !!!!!!!!!!!!!11 سامحك الله :M (19):

----------


## آيزيس

> الى الاخت ايزيس 
> 
> انا اتفق مع كلام اخى الفاضل فتى مصر
> 
> لما يحمله من ردود واقعيه تحدث بالفعل
> 
> ونحن بالفعل نناقش القضيه ولا نتهجم 
> 
> نحن نريد التواصل بين الشعوب العربيه اجمع
> ...


*العزيز فهد ...*

*أحترم اتفاقك مع فتى مصر و احترم رأيكما ... لكني أشهد بما رأيت ... و عايشت ... فإن كان حكمكما بسبب أحداث قد تقع ... فنحن أيضا لسنا بخاليين من العيوب و لا ملائكة، بل أصبح لنا سمعة في كافة الدول العربية و الاجنبية ان المصريين محترفي نصب !!! لما يتعرض له زائري مصر من عمليات النصب سواء في مجال السياحة أو الأعمال، هذا غير عمليات النصب التي يقوم بها الكثير من الشباب الذي يحيا بالخارج... فهل كل المصريين نصابين بالفعل !!!*

*لنقل جميعا ما نريد لكن بحيادية ... نقول ما لنا و ما علينا* 

*تحياتي ...*

----------


## آيزيس

> لا افهم او اتقبل ان يكون سلوكى سيئا واستغل حاجتك للمال من اجل القبول . وهذا ربما يوحى بتفاقم الامراض النفسية للاشخاص الذيين يقومون بتلك الفعلة الشنعاء . ناهيك انها تخالف المبادئ الغراء للشريعة الاسلامية لدولة تعتز دائما ان بها الحرمين الشريفين ..


دع الدين جانبا الآن فنحن لا نطبقه حتى نطالبهم به ... لكن عندي سؤال ... حين يستغل أصحاب الشركات هنا في مصر حالة البطالة و يوظف المحاسب بـ 200 جنيه في الشهر و المهندس بـ 300 جنيه مع عدم الالتزام بمواعيد العمل التي يحددها القانون و عدم صرف قرش واحد للوقت الزائد، و عدم وجود تأمينات اجتماعية أو تأمين صحي ... أليس هذا نفس المبدأ !!!! بل و يتقبل سلوك أسوأ من أجل الحاجة للوظيفة ... صدقني نار السعودية و لا جنة مصر بالنسبة للشباب الذي يتمنى أن يكون نفسه و  يتزوج و يحيا حياة طبيعية...
ثم من حق كل فرد الإطلاع على قولنين الدولة قبل الذهاب إليها فإن لم تعجبك أو لو يعجبك شروط العقد فلا تذهب !!! لكن أن تقبل ثم تعود للإعتراض فهذا غير وارد و لا منصف 





> والا ما سنت الدول قوانين دولية تسرى على كافة الدول تشرط حد ادنى من معاملة الاجانب فى كل دولة ومبادئ المعاملة بالمثل .


لا مشكلة ... عاملهم بالمثل حين يأتوك ليعملوا عندك ... و أنت بالفعل تفعل ذلك .. فأي مستثمر يفكر مجرد تفكير في العمل بصر يندم على الفكرة أشد الندم من كثرة و تعقيد الاجراءات ...
ثم أساسا أنا لا أعترف بتلك المعاملة السيئة التي تتحدث عنها !!!!




> للعقل دور كبير فى استيعاب ما يقال . فتكرار الشكوى يؤكد حدوثها . ناهيك انه من غير المعقول ان يتواطؤ الاغلبية الاعم منهم عل الكذب على اختلاف بلدانهم واماكن عملهم ..


 هما فين الأغلبية دول !!!! يا عزيزي عمر 21 سنة فمتى رأيت و سمعت هؤلاء الأغلبية و في أي وظائف يعملون ؟؟؟؟؟




> تلك هى الحالات الفردية التى يجب التنوية اليها . فليس معنى ان سائق استغل راكبا ان يكون كل السائقين هكذا . وبحكم خبرتك فى مجال السياحة اسألك هل زرتى سميرا ميس او شيراتون الجزيرة او المريدان او غيرها من فنادق القاهرة الرائعة زوريها وسترى ان اى نزيل يعامل معاملة واحدة سواء كان امير او خفير . والف باء سياحة انك مطلبش ..


لن تعرف ألف باء سياحة كما أعرفها و لن تعرف تعامل الفنادق كما أعرفه ... ثم أن ما تقوله لا علاقة له بما ذكرته أنا لذا لا أدري ما مغزى الكلام !!!!!! ثم استغلال السياحة الاجانب و العرب حالة عااااااااااامة و ليست فردية لدرجة ان شركات السياحة أصبحت تنوه عنها في برنامجها و تحذر منها !!! اسمحلي أن أقول لك أنت لا تدري حقيقة ما يحدث و إليك أمثلة لما تعرض له قريب لي فرنسي كان يزور مصر للمرة الأولى بمفرده في خلال 48 ساعة ... و قد جاء لأن شركته كانت تفكر أن تفتح فرع استثماري في مصر...

1- سائق التاكسي أخذ منه 300 جنيه ليصله من رمسيس للتحرير
2- كنا استأجرنا له شقة فأخذ منه البواب 75 جنيه ليجعل ابنته تنظفها 
3- أراد أن يحجز في فندق فطلوا منه الضعف رغم انه من أصل مصري لكن ليس معه ما يثبت ذلك 
4- أراد أن يتناول الافطار فأخذ منه البواب 100 جنيه مقابل ثمن كيلو جنبة رومي و ثمن كيلو لانشن و أربعة أرغفة عيش 
5- أراد الذهاب ثانية لرمسيس فأخذ منه التاكسي مائة جنيه في المسافة من المنيل لرمسيس
6- ذهب للحسين و لن أحكي لك عما عاناه من الشحاذين و البائعين و أصحاب المقاهي، فلقد دفع في كوب شاي بالنعناع و زجاجة مياه ضغيرة و زجاجة بيبسي 65 جنيه كما دفع في سبحة صغيرة مصنوعة من الجير الملون 50 جنيه.
7- أما في الهرم فقد أنفق 150 جنيه مقابل لفة صغيرة 10 دقائق بالحصان، و 10 جنيهات عند كل مزار يفرضها عليه شخص يخرج له من تحت الأرض و يخبره أنه مرشد ليشرح له المكان.
8- أراد أن يسأل عن الاجراءات و المطلوب و ما إلى ذلك فأصيب بحالة ذهول من التعقيديات.

و للعلم و الله على ما أقوله شهيد، فقد قطع زيارته لمصر بعد 48 و عاد قائلا المناخ في مصر لا يسمح بالإستثمار و لا بالحياة.





> مبدأ مرفوض تماما . ولماذا لا نقول انهم هم من لديهم الرغبة فى الوقوع فى الحرام ويبررون ذلك بالاعلام وما الى هنالك انطلاقا من نفس مبدأك . وللرد لى سؤال نفترض انك تركتى باب شقتك مفتوح هل هذا مبرر للسارق ان يقوم بسرقة منزلك ؟!!!!. 
> وشئ اخر اود ذكرة . لم يلف الزمن لفته الغادرة بعد حتى يقيمنا هؤلاء . فمن اكثر بلان العالم تحتوى على جوامع وبها مصلين هى مصر . وهذا للعلم فقط . .


أعرف أن مصر أكثر بلد تحتوي جوامع، و أنا لم أقل العكس مطلقا، من زار مصر يعرف يقينا أن من أراد التقوى وجدها و من أراد الفجور وجده و كل اناء بما فيه ينضح، لكنك كنت تسأل من أين أتتهم تلك النظرة و أنا أؤكد لك ثانية انها من اعلمنا ... 
و لم أقل ان مرتادي شارع الهرم من العرب ملائكة منزلين ... بل هم أكثر الناس تناقض بين الدين و الفساد ... فهم لا يشربون الخمر إلا بعد صلاة العشاء كما يقولون ... و هذا أمر هم انفسهم يعترفون به ... لكنه ليس موضوعنا هنا ...
ثم أن تلك النظرة ليست لكل المصريات لكن لفتايات الفنادق و شارع الهرم ، لكن اسأل عن عدد السعوديين المتزوجين من مصريات و يحيون حياة مستقرة و سعيدة ثم تحدث...
ثم من هؤلاء الذين تتحدث عنهم !!! من حق أي شخص أن يقيم الآخر !!! فكما طعتي لنفسك الحق في تقيمهم لهم و غيرهم الحق في تقييمك !!! أم فقط الأمريكان هم من لهم هذا الحق !!!





> يا ستار يا رب . هل تسالينى من المخطأ القاتل او من فى الارض المخطأ هل تتوقعى ان اقول لك المخطأ هو السلطات ام المقتول ؟!!!. هل قتل وهرب من القصاص العادل لما يحملة من جواز دبلوماسى تلتزم كافة الدول بالتعامل مع هذا الجواز بصورة معينة طبقا لقواعد القانون الدولى . واذا كانت السلطات اخطأت فهى لا تصل الى خطأ قتلة . .


أنا لم أبرر هروب الشاب أنا سألت هل تريد تعميم هذه الحالة أيضا !!!! ثم انت بتتكلم عن السعوديين أم القطريين أم هو شعور بالاضطهاد و ان كل الدنيا تكرهنا !!! ثم نعم السلطات عندنا لا تقل ذنبا عن القاتل لأنها تركته يهرب، فحتى جواز سفره الدبلوماسي ما كان يسمح له بالخروج من مصر بعد تلك الجريمة ما لم تتواطء معه السلطات




> وانا ايضا عاشرتهم وغيرى الكثير الكثير عاشرهم . واخلتف معك الرأى ان كان مسموحا بان انهم يعشقون مصر . هذا الكلام يصلح للاستهلاك الاعلامى ولكن ليس بيننا وبين انفسنا . انا لا اطلبك بان تنحازى لبلدك او غيرها . فكل منا مسؤل عما يقول وهو فى الاول وفى الاخر لنفسه . لكنى ارجو الا تنحاز لهؤلاء على صالح بلدك . فالاحرى ان يكون ميزاننا هو الحق والعدل والانصاف .


انت حر في رأيك... أنا لست مسؤولة في الحزب الوطني و لا مصلحة لي في الكلام الاعلامي الذي تتحدث عنه بالعكس أنت من يتحدث بما ينقل عبر الجرائد الصفراء بكلام ما انزل الله به من سلطان، ثم أني أشهد بما رأيته Take it or Leave it

تحياتي

----------


## فتى مصر

> لن تعرف ألف باء سياحة كما أعرفها و لن تعرف تعامل الفنادق كما أعرفه ...


ليس الامر فى مزايدة انتى تعرفى اكثر منى او العكس صدقينى لا يفرق معى كثيرا .


نهاية الامر الطويل الشاق . بالنسبة لى ساحسمة . بانهم ليسوا ملائكة ولا المصريين شياطيين . 






> !!!! ثم انت بتتكلم عن السعوديين أم القطريين أم هو شعور بالاضطهاد و ان كل الدنيا تكرهنا !!! ثم نعم السلطات عندنا لا تقل ذنبا عن القاتل لأنها تركته يهرب، فحتى جواز سفره الدبلوماسي ما كان يسمح له بالخروج من مصر بعد تلك الجريمة ما لم تتواطء معه السلطات



انا هقول شئ عندما يفقد المرء الحجة يلقى التهم فيمن يناقشة . فانا لم اقل ان الدنيا كلها كارهنا كما اخذتى على لسانى . ولكن استنبطى اشياء وبنتى عليها اشياء اخرى يا للعجب .


تحياتى . 

ولى عودة  ان عشت .

----------


## آيزيس

> وأذا كنت تعتبر موضوع تدخل في شئون مصر فأسمح لي أن أغادر المنتدى نهائياً  وارجو المعذره من الجميع وشكراً لمن شارك أو أبداء رايه وللجميع مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان.
> مع تحيات / فيصل الأول


أرى أن فتى مصر تجاوز حدوده في هذا الرد ... فلا الموضوع و لا اللياقة و لا المكان أو المناسبة تستحق هذا الرد ... 
أنا لا أدري موقف الإدارة من ذلك لكني شخصيا أرفض تماما ذلك الأسلوب في الحوار

و لا أدري سبب واحد حتى الآن في تحويل مسار الموضوع بهذا الشكل المستفز من قبل فتى مصر !!!!! 

و اسمح لي و بالنيابة عن الاعضاء المعتدلين أن أطلب منك عدم مغادرة المنتدى و ليتسع صدرك لبعض الأراء العنيفة خاصة أنه مازال صغير السن و الخبرة

 :Wel 0001:

----------


## فتى مصر

> أرى أن فتى مصر تجاوز حدوده في هذا الرد ... فلا الموضوع و لا اللياقة و لا المكان أو المناسبة تستحق هذا الرد ...


اى رد يا سيدتى انتى مقبسة رد لفيصل الاول . وليس لى . واذا كنتى تتحدثين عن اللياقة والادب فليس منهم ان توجهينى او تقيمينى .






> أنا لا أدري موقف الإدارة من ذلك لكني شخصيا أرفض تماما ذلك الأسلوب في الحوار


جيد ان تدخل الادارة وجيد جدا طلبك فى هذا . ولكن الاحرى ان تراعى انك ناقشتى وجادلتى وهاجمتى واتهمتى ابناء بلدك التى تنتمين له بابشع التهم . وحين اهتديتى ان الامر خرج من دائرة الاقتناع العقلية الفطرية السليمة لجأت الى اسلوب عجيب يحمل فى طياته الكثير وهو الاستعطاف او الاستنجاد لكى تأتى الادارة فتأخذ صفك وحدك . 





> و لا أدري سبب واحد حتى الآن في تحويل مسار الموضوع بهذا الشكل المستفز من قبل فتى مصر !!!!!


ولا ادرى سببا واحدا لماذا استمريت فى الحوار . 


للعلم فقط وملحوظة فيصل الاول صديقى ونتراسل سويا وكان فضل التعارف بيننا هو هذا الموضوع .

----------


## فيصل الأول

> أرى أن فتى مصر تجاوز حدوده في هذا الرد ... فلا الموضوع و لا اللياقة و لا المكان أو المناسبة تستحق هذا الرد ... 
> أنا لا أدري موقف الإدارة من ذلك لكني شخصيا أرفض تماما ذلك الأسلوب في الحوار
> 
> و لا أدري سبب واحد حتى الآن في تحويل مسار الموضوع بهذا الشكل المستفز من قبل فتى مصر !!!!! 
> 
> و اسمح لي و بالنيابة عن الاعضاء المعتدلين أن أطلب منك عدم مغادرة المنتدى و ليتسع صدرك لبعض الأراء العنيفة خاصة أنه مازال صغير السن و الخبرة


الأخت العزيزه/ آيزيس
شكراً لك جزيلاً على ردك والذي ينم عن خلق رفيع وادب جم وهذا لا يستغرب عليك فأنت أبنت مصر العزيزه التي لأجلها سجلت في هذا المنتدى وما حز في نفسي أن موضوعي كما تابعتيه منذوا البدايه هو رساله صداقه لشعب مصر العظيم ولكن للأسف يبدوا أن بعض الأخوان يريدون أن يخرجو بالموضوع عن مساره وذلك عن طريق أدخال مواضيع بعيده كل البعد عن موضوع النقاش مثل رد الأخ فتى مصر عن الشواذ فماذ دخل موضوع الشواذ في موضوعي؟؟؟؟ أنا أحترم المنتدى ولا اريد أن ينزل مستوى الحوار فيه إلى هذا المستوى وهذا الألفاظ والمواضيع المخزيه وأيضا الأخ فتى مصر يعتبر أن موضوعي تدخل في شئون مصر!!!!!!! وأنا أترك الحكم للجميع فالحمد لله أنه ليس لي  أي رد سيئ أو إي كلمه غير محترمه عن أحد الأعضاء وهذا أول موضوع لي بمنتداكم العزيز والحمد لله قد لقيتكم أخوه كرام وأخوات كريمات وهم المكسب الحقيقي لي وأنا لم أسجل في هذا المنتدى حتى أسب أحد أو أتهم أحد بأي شكل من الأشكال.
نحن جميعاً أخوه وكل منا له حسنات وسيئات وكان هدفي والله العظيم من موضوعي هو مد يد صداقه وارسال رساله تقدير لشعب مصر الحمد لله فأذا كان هناك فئه قليله فهت موضوعي غلط فالحمد لله هناك الكثير من أعضاء المنتدى فهمو الموضوع بشكله الصحيح وابد عليه أبعاد أخرى أفضل 
فكلي مني اختى جزيل الشكر والإحترام
وارجو منك عدم التصادم مع الأخ فتى مصر أو أي عضو أخر في المنتدى لأن الجميع محل التقدير لدى ولا أريد أن يحصل بينكم خلاف على موضوعي واذا كان يحل المشكله رحيلي من المنتدى فسوف أرحل :M:   حالا ولا أحد يزعل ولا نتدخل في شئون أحد :M (12):  

مع تحيات 
فيصل الأول

----------


## سيد حسن

*الأخ الكريم والعزيز / فتى مصر*

*السلام عليكم*

*من الواضح انك لم تفهمني واعتقد انك بمقتبساتك الناقصة لحديثي لك تتعمد ألا تفهمني ، ولكن من باب الحصول على فائدة التكرار سأعيد طرح مقصدي عليك بأسلوب اكثر بساطة .*

*أنا قصدت ان ميزان القوى فى مصر يميل لصالح الفئة الحاكمة ( الأقل عددا ) ضد الفئة المحكومة ( الأكثر عددا ) والذين تصفهم سيادتكم بذوي الكرامة ، والسؤال هنا كيف يمكن لفئة قليلة ان تحكم فئة كثيرة ولديها كرامة وعزة إلا باحتمالين :*

*الأول : ان تكون الفئة القليلة هذه تملك صفات خارقة تمكنها من إخضاع الفئة الكثيرة والتى تسندها الكرامة والعزة ( سأترك لك ذكر الصفات الخارقة ان وجدت ) .*

*الثاني : ان تكون الفئة الكثيرة مستكينة ومنصاعة ومستذلة للفئة قليلة العدد حتى تستطيع الأخيرة ان تحكمها وتتحكم فيها ( ومن المستحيل ان تتفق هذه الحالة مع الكرامة والعزة ) .*

*أما الشيء الطبيعي هو ان الفئة القليلة تساندها فئة اخرى كثيرة بدون كرامة أو عزة من أبناء الشعب المصري لإسكات وإخضاع وتركيع الفئة الأكثر عددا وذات الكرامة والعزة فى رأيك والذين هم بدورهم وكما هو واقع يساندون الاثنين بسلبيتهم وسكوتهم وهم الأعزاء وذوى الكرامة فى نظرك ، وهل الثلاثة قضاة الذين ذكرت ومعهم حركة كفاية التى لا يجاوز عددها العشرات على اكثر تقدير - رغم كونها إيجابية وتمثل العزة والكرامة - إلا حالات فردية .*

*ولى ملاحظة على اقتباسات سيادتك لحواري معك : رجاء اقتبس الفقرة كاملة ورد عليها ردا كاملا لان انتقائيتك للمقتبس من حديثي يرسل برسالة خاطئة عن مقصدي للمتابع ، من فضلك توخى ذلك مستقبلا يا أخي .*

*شكرا لك جدا والسلام عليكم*

----------


## سيد حسن

*الأخ الفاضل / فيصل الأول

السلام عليكم

جميل ان نكسر حاجز الشك الموجود بيننا نحن العرب ونقترب من بعضنا اكثر – ولك فى الشباب الأوروبي عبرة – ومن الطبيعي ان تجد بيننا من هو غير مستعد لهذا التقارب أو من أجبرته الظروف القاسية وكذلك كثرة احتكاكه بنماذج سيئة من المملكة خاصة والخليج العربى بعامة على مقابلتك بهذا الشكل بحجة المناقشة الموضوعية والغريب انه لا يملك الأسلحة التى يدفع بها عن نفسه شر الضربات وقسوتها إذا حاولت أنت يا فيصل استخدامها مقلدا تلك النماذج السيئة التى أشرت إليها ، ان الإنسان الصافي بداخله ليس فى حاجة أبدا للهجوم الضاري ونبش قبور العورات وانما يستطيع بأدبه وحسن أخلاقه وكريم استقباله ان يجبر الآخر على إلقاء سلاحه الذي يخفيه وراء ظهره فما بالنا برجل مثلك جاء مادا يده بالتقارب والتفاهم .

لا أحسبك قد انتقصت أو تستطيع انتقاص هؤلاء الذين حاولوا بشجاعة وكبرياء تشخيص أمراض أنفسهم بغية علاجها وضيقا من شيوعها وتفشيها ولكن المريض اليائس فقط هو الذي يصاب بالهلع من فكرة نشر خبر مرضه والمصيبة انه يعتقد ان أمر مرضه هذا خافيا على من حوله وهو مسكين ولا يدرى انه آخر من يعلم .

نحن هنا فى منتدى أبناء مصر وعلى مختلف أعمارنا وثقافاتنا ومدارسنا السياسية لا تنقصنا شجاعة نقد الذات – لا جلد الذات-  كما ذكر الأخ الكبير الأسواني وإذا كان دخولك من باب الانتقاص والاستفزاز لنا كنت سترى منا وجها آخر وبنفس الأخلاق الشجاعة التى أحسبك لمستها فينا هنا .

كنت مشاركا بإحدى المنتديات الخليجية المنغلقة على نفسها تماما ولمست فيهم انهم يتوجسون خيفة ومصابون بالحساسية من أي مصري يشارك معهم وللحق فهم كانوا فى غاية الأدب ولكن تلك الأخلاق لم تمنع عنهم الخوف والريبة فى المصريين ، وكنت أشاركهم آراء كثيرة وانتقدهم كثيرا ولكن داخل حدود دائرة الأدب والاحترام وحدث انهم لم يتحملوا تلك المناقشات ومنعوا موضوعاتي كثيرا بمبررات غير مقنعة بالمرة وازداد الأمر الى منعي من الدخول كثيرا والكتابة وكنت أعيد التسجيل واصر على استخدام حقي طالما أنى لم اخطأ لدرجة أنى راسلت مدير المنتدى كثيرا أشكو له وكان الأمر يبدو كأنهم يحتاجون لسنين كثيرة ليعتادوا النقد والنقاش ، وهكذا أنت الان تثير غضبى بتكرارك لطلب الرحيل رغم انك لم تتعرض بالمنتدى لما تعرضت له وتضيع استقبالنا لك هدرا ، وأنا لا احب هذا الأسلوب ولو كنت مكانك لكنت حملت عبء مناقشة الجميع دون ان أخشى شيئا طالما أني لم اخطىء ، فأنت ترى الشخص الذي أثارك هنا يستخدم كل أساليب الجدال وتكتيكاته حتى ولو كان غير مجدي للدفاع عن فكرته ولم يخشى شيئا أو يتراجع عن معتقده وهو حر.

ربما فى المرة القادمة أتوقع منك المشاركة كصاحب حق أو الرحيل دون طلب ، وتذكر أنت بأسلوبك هذا تضع نفسك موضع من يستجدى العطف ويدعى الضعف لينجو من الخطف .

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم
*

----------


## فيصل الأول

> *الأخ الفاضل / فيصل الأول
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> جميل ان نكسر حاجز الشك الموجود بيننا نحن العرب ونقترب من بعضنا اكثر – ولك فى الشباب الأوروبي عبرة – ومن الطبيعي ان تجد بيننا من هو غير مستعد لهذا التقارب أو من أجبرته الظروف القاسية وكذلك كثرة احتكاكه بنماذج سيئة من المملكة خاصة والخليج العربى بعامة على مقابلتك بهذا الشكل بحجة المناقشة الموضوعية والغريب انه لا يملك الأسلحة التى يدفع بها عن نفسه شر الضربات وقسوتها إذا حاولت أنت يا فيصل استخدامها مقلدا تلك النماذج السيئة التى أشرت إليها ، ان الإنسان الصافي بداخله ليس فى حاجة أبدا للهجوم الضاري ونبش قبور العورات وانما يستطيع بأدبه وحسن أخلاقه وكريم استقباله ان يجبر الآخر على إلقاء سلاحه الذي يخفيه وراء ظهره فما بالنا برجل مثلك جاء مادا يده بالتقارب والتفاهم .
> 
> لا أحسبك قد انتقصت أو تستطيع انتقاص هؤلاء الذين حاولوا بشجاعة وكبرياء تشخيص أمراض أنفسهم بغية علاجها وضيقا من شيوعها وتفشيها ولكن المريض اليائس فقط هو الذي يصاب بالهلع من فكرة نشر خبر مرضه والمصيبة انه يعتقد ان أمر مرضه هذا خافيا على من حوله وهو مسكين ولا يدرى انه آخر من يعلم .
> 
> نحن هنا فى منتدى أبناء مصر وعلى مختلف أعمارنا وثقافاتنا ومدارسنا السياسية لا تنقصنا شجاعة نقد الذات – لا جلد الذات-  كما ذكر الأخ الكبير الأسواني وإذا كان دخولك من باب الانتقاص والاستفزاز لنا كنت سترى منا وجها آخر وبنفس الأخلاق الشجاعة التى أحسبك لمستها فينا هنا .
> ...


أخي الكريم / سيد حسن
شكراً لك جزيلاً على تعقيبك وكلامك صحيح 100 بالمائه ولست ممن يستجدي العطف ولكن فوجئت بأن البعض غير موضوعي بشكل كلي وهذا ما حز في نفسي وايضاً أدخال مواضيع بعيده كل البعد عن الموضوع المطروح.
 مثال أنا ابدا الموضوع بذكر الشيخ عبدالباسط والشيح المنشاوي رحمهما الله كمثالين عظيمين لأبنا مصر وفي نفس الوقت يختم الأخ / فتى مصر الموضوع بذكره الشاذين جنسياً كمثال عن الشعب السعودي الكريم والذي لا يخفى على الجميع ان فيهم من العلماء والأطباء والمهندسين الكثير .
ألا ترى أخي الكريم كم هو الفارق بين النظرتين والمثالين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
في وجه نظري ان المنتدى أرفع من هذا ولا يلزم أن تكون معي في الراي حتى أحترمك من حق الجميع أن يطرحوا ارائهم بكل حريه ولكن وضع 100 خط تحت ولكن هههههه بدون كلمات نابيه والفاظ جارحه وان يكون الحوار راقي وانا من الأن بعد ان قرأت ردك ورد الأخت آييس والأخوان الأخرين  ارى ان رأئيكم صيحيح وأن المغادره لا تجدي ولذلك شكراً لكم فأنا اتعلم واليوم تعلمت درس جديد. 

فيصل الأول
 :M (12):

----------


## الأسواني

> فيصل الاول :  فأسمح لي أن أغادر المنتدى نهائياً


 
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 






> فيصل الاول :   وأن المغادره لا تجدي


 

*كده احبك .................. كده صح* 


*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*بلاد العرب اوطاني ...... اللمبي 2010*

*واد يا فجلة ....... نزل 3 سحلب لفيصل  وسيد حسن وازيس على حسابي ياد*

----------


## الأسواني

> *دخلت للترحيب بك وبموضوعك ، وقد رحبت بك من قبل بتثبيتى لموضوعك*


 
*الموضوع لم يعد " مثبت " يا استاذ عاطف...... خير ؟؟؟؟*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ*
*ساكن في حي السيدة ... وحبيبي ساكن ف الحسين ....*
*رد عليا يا متولي .... شاي ف الخمسينة للاستاذ عاطف هلال ....* 
*عشان يثبت الموضوع يا نوٍر*

----------


## سيد حسن

*عمنا الكبير / الأسواني*

*السلام عليكم*

*يا سيدى متشكرين كتير عالكرم الاسوانى ده وكمان عالسحلب بس ماقولتليش انت تقصد السحلب بالحليب والمكسرات والا " السحلب " المكار ، وبعدين يا عمنا الكبير احنا دلوقتى فى الصيف وانا يلزمنى طمعا فى كرمك شوب دوم محلى ومتلج وكمان شوية سودانى اسوانى على كيفك وبعدين انا قلبى عليك من كتر المشاريب اللى عمال تنزلها من ساعة ما جيت المنتدى انتا كده هتصرف كتير يا عمنا فسيب لنا الشرف ده شوية ما احنا كمان بلديات يا ابوى وخلينى اعزمك على شوب خروب ساقع ومشبر ونادى انتا بقى عالواد فجلة .*

*ثم إني أشكرك كثيرا على استخدامك لغة الواقع والمعايشة فى إيصال المعلومة للآخر فربما تنجح أنت بخبرتك الحياتية فيما قد نفشل فيه نظريا من إقناع الآخر بحقيقة المرض الاجتماعي والسلوكي الذي أصاب غالب المصريين للأسف الشديد إلا من رحم ربى بحسن النشأة وطيب الأصل والجذر ، فقد تصيب حكايتك الواقعية هدفها اكثر من النظريات وحسابات المنطق والأكثر من هذا الذي لفت نظري فى طريقتك الجميلة هي هدوءك وبعدك عن التشنج وكذلك محاولتك خلق شخصية متفردة من خلال تعليقاتك الأخيرة بالعامية .*

*وفى الأخير همسة فى أذنك دون ان يسمعنا أحد هل مجموعة الصور التى تذيل بها صفحتك لها مغزى وماذا تقصد بها ؟ .*

*شكرا لك مرة ثانية على السحلب يا عمنا الكبير والسلام عليكم*

----------


## آيزيس

> اى رد يا سيدتى انتى مقبسة رد لفيصل الاول . وليس لى . واذا كنتى تتحدثين عن اللياقة والادب فليس منهم ان توجهينى او تقيمينى .
> 
> جيد ان تدخل الادارة وجيد جدا طلبك فى هذا . ولكن الاحرى ان تراعى انك ناقشتى وجادلتى وهاجمتى واتهمتى ابناء بلدك التى تنتمين له بابشع التهم . وحين اهتديتى ان الامر خرج من دائرة الاقتناع العقلية الفطرية السليمة لجأت الى اسلوب عجيب يحمل فى طياته الكثير وهو الاستعطاف او الاستنجاد لكى تأتى الادارة فتأخذ صفك وحدك . 
> 
> ولا ادرى سببا واحدا لماذا استمريت فى الحوار . 
> 
> 
> للعلم فقط وملحوظة فيصل الاول صديقى ونتراسل سويا وكان فضل التعارف بيننا هو هذا الموضوع .


*أنا لم أطلب من الإدارة شيء و انما عبرت عن رأي الشخصي و هذا حقي، و كونك أنت و فيصل أصدقاء من عدمه شيء لا يعنيني*

*أما باقي كلامك و أسلوبك فأنا أترفع عن الرد عليه مثلما أفعل دائما مع من هم دون مستوى النقاش*

*تحياتي*

----------


## LORDKAZA

دائما ما تنتهى نقاشتنا بهذا الشكل كان التواصل مفقود وكلما تكلمنا في موضوع تطرقنا الى مئات غيره وبذلك لا نتحاور محاورة صحيحه .
أرجوكم اخوتي جميعا عرب ومصريين لا بد ان يتسع صدر كل منا للاخر يجب ان نجد طريقة للتواصل بيننا دعونا نحاول فلنحاول ولو لمرة ان من يريد افساد العلاقات بين العرب يحاولون الاف المرات فما بالكم لو حاولنا مره وما رأيكم لو حاولنا ان نتفاهم سويا ونعمق ما بيننا من روابط .
لا ادري هل الموضه تلك الايام ان نتكلم جميعا عن السلبيات والسلبيات فقط وكأن مجتمعاتنا خاليه من الايجابيات تماماً لا ادري لماذا هل اصبحنا حاليا متشائمين لا نرى ولا لو حتى بارقة امل تكلمنا عن ما في كل منا من عيوب والمشكلة ان تلك العيوب هي ليست الصفة السائدة في كل من شعوبنا .
اتمنى من الله ان نتحدث ولو لمرة بعقلانيه ونترك قليلا الحماسة فلها وقتها فعندما نتكلم عن مصر تتكلمون عن شارع الهرم وكأنه هو الشارع الوحيد في مصر وتركتم الازهر وتركتم العديد من مناطق مصر وكثيرا من شبابها وشيوخها ونسائها الذين يراعون الله ويتقونه وتكلمتم عن السعوديه وذكر احد الاخوه الافاضل احدى الصفات التي لا اريد ان اذكرها ونسى ارض الكعبه ونسى علماء كثيرون ونسى مقرئين نحب ان نستمع لهم ونسى الجامع النبوى وتكلم عن تلك النقطه التي اخي العزيز ليست سائدة في اي من مجتماعتنا العربية الا بنسبة قليلة جدا .
دائما ما اتعجب من حوارتنا سويا ولما كل مرة تتجه الى الاتجاه المعاكس .
لماذا دائما نزيد من الفرقه وبالتالي نزيد من ضعفنا وكأنه ابتلاء من الله كي يعلمنا اننا لن يصبح لنا قيمة الى ان نتحد ودون الاتحاد سنظل مشتتين في الارض بلا صوت يصل الى احد بلا قوة محسوسة تستطيع ان تؤثر فيمن حولها . فكروا دول الاتحاد الاوربي الذي تعددت لغاتهم الناطقة وتعددت اعراقهم اتحدوا وتوحدوا وهم داخليا غير متجانسين ونحن العرب ننحدر من اصل واحد ونتكلم بلسان واحد ولنا دين واحد لا نستطيع ان نتفق هل الخلل فينا ام نحن الخلل بالفعل.

----------


## الأسواني

> *أما باقي كلامك و أسلوبك فأنا أترفع عن الرد عليه مثلما أفعل دائما مع من هم دون مستوى النقاش*


 
*لا يا ابنتي الفاضلة ...... ثلاث كلمات فقط اعترض -اذا سمحتي لي - عليهم ..... أترفع  -  دون  - مستوى* 

*     حين ندخل المنتديات يجب ان نكون اعلى من هذه الكلمات ..... فحين اكون ادنى من مستواك في النقاش ... فإنني اطمع ان اتعلم منك ..... ومن غيرك .... كما انني لم ارى اي كلمات بذيئة او خارجة عن حدود الادب من الاخ " فتى مصر " فى تعليقاته بقدر ما رأيت اصرارا متواصلا لتوصيل فكره الى اذهاننا وإن لم يكن على صواب ... فقط - وكما ذكرتي سابقا - يحتاج الى الخبرة في النقاش لصغر سنه .... ولم نأت هنا للنقاش وفي جعبة كل منا سهام الاحباط ..نصيب بها من كان اقل منا مستوى في النقاش .....* 

*     لاتغضبي من كلماتي ..... ما اريده هو ان تظل العلاقة التي تربطنا في هذا المنتدى حرية النقاش واحترام بعضنا البعض ورد المسيء منا بالحسنة .... وتذكيره او تعليمه بتفادي الاخطاء التي قد تقطع الصلة بيننا في هذا المنتدى .... فانا وانت قد نخطيء احيانا.... عذرا .*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــ*
*الفراولة بتاع الفراولة ...وااااو ... تشاو* 
*فين يا كراوية الليمون لازيس ... وشوب الدوم لبلدياتي سيد حسن ....*
*والطلبات على حسابهم ياد*

----------


## الأسواني

> *فربما تنجح أنت بخبرتك الحياتية فيما قد نفشل فيه نظريا من إقناع الآخر بحقيقة المرض الاجتماعي والسلوكي الذي أصاب غالب المصريين للأسف الشديد*





*الاخ الفاضل بلدياتي سيد حسن ..... في موضوعنا هذا دخلنا في مقارانات بين السعودي والمصري .... وليعلم جميع من اشتركوا في هذا النقاش بأنه لا هذا ولاذاك " ملائكة " معصومة من الخطأ .... اما الخطأ - كما قال الاخ  LORDKAZA - ان نظل نتداوله وكأنه اساس حياتنا ونظل نذكر كل منا الآخر بعيوبه وننسى عيوب انفسنا .... ونبتعد كل البعد عن ايجابياتنا ومقدراتنا وتعديل اسلوب معيشتنا من الاسوأ الى الافضل .... ولكني دائما في هذه الحالة الوم من كان الباديء في ذلك ..... نسأل الله لنا جميعا السلامة* 





> *وفى الأخير همسة فى أذنك دون ان يسمعنا أحد هل مجموعة الصور التى تذيل بها صفحتك لها مغزى وماذا تقصد بها ؟ .*


*صعيدي .... تفتكر توقيعه ح يكون ايه ؟؟؟   .....  جاتوه ...؟؟؟؟*


*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*أنا الشعب وانا الشعب ......*
*فين يابني الخروب للاستاذ سيد .... على حسابه*

----------


## atefhelal

> *الموضوع لم يعد " مثبت " يا استاذ عاطف...... خير ؟؟؟؟*
> *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ*
> *ساكن في حي السيدة ... وحبيبي ساكن ف الحسين ....*
> *رد عليا يا متولي .... شاي ف الخمسينة للاستاذ عاطف هلال ....* 
> *عشان يثبت الموضوع يا نوٍر*


*شكرا على الشاى اللى فـ الخمسينة اللى كنت بشربه زمان فى العلاقى جنوب أسوان وفى مناجم الحديد شرق أسوان ، وفى وسط الصحراء بين إدفو ومرسى علم .. على فكرة من كثرة معايشتى للأسوانيين فى الستينيات ثُم فى الثمانينيات ، سعدت جدا عندما تقدم لبنتى شاب أسوانى ولى الآن أربعة أحفاد وحفيدات منها ...

أما عن التثبيت فليس عندى قواعد خاصة أو قواعد حاكمة أحتكم إليها فى قرار التثبيت أو فك التثبيت ، كما أنه من المستحيل أن أتابع كل الموضوعات وكل مايتم طرحه فيها بالتفصيل ، وقد أتعمد التثبيت لأهمية الموضوع وخاصة تلك التى تشغل الناس وتتعلق بمشاكل الوطن أو مشاكلهم الحياتية ، أو أتعمده للترحيب ولتشجيع عضو جديد ، أو أتعمده لتشجيع شاب فى السادسة عشر من عمره (على سبيل المثال) ويتحسس طريقة فى قاعة المشاكل (قاعة السياسة) .. أو أتعمده لجذب إنتباه الأعضاء .. وعندما يتحقق هذا الغرض  ألغى التثبيت وأنا أعلم أن المتداخلين والمشاركين سوف يبحثون عنه ويعيدون إحياءه بمداخلاتهم .. وأحيانا أشعر أن الموضوع يجب أن يتم تثبيته ولا أفعل ... !! .*

----------


## atefhelal

> أرى أن فتى مصر تجاوز حدوده في هذا الرد ... فلا الموضوع و لا اللياقة و لا المكان أو المناسبة تستحق هذا الرد ... 
> أنا لا أدري موقف الإدارة من ذلك لكني شخصيا أرفض تماما ذلك الأسلوب في الحوار
> 
> و لا أدري سبب واحد حتى الآن في تحويل مسار الموضوع بهذا الشكل المستفز من قبل فتى مصر !!!!! 
> 
> و اسمح لي و بالنيابة عن الاعضاء المعتدلين أن أطلب منك عدم مغادرة المنتدى و ليتسع صدرك لبعض الأراء العنيفة خاصة أنه مازال صغير السن و الخبرة






> اى رد يا سيدتى انتى مقبسة رد لفيصل الاول . وليس لى . واذا كنتى تتحدثين عن اللياقة والادب فليس منهم ان توجهينى او تقيمينى .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جيد ان تدخل الادارة وجيد جدا طلبك فى هذا . ولكن الاحرى ان تراعى انك ناقشتى وجادلتى وهاجمتى واتهمتى ابناء بلدك التى تنتمين له بابشع التهم . وحين اهتديتى ان الامر خرج من دائرة الاقتناع العقلية الفطرية السليمة لجأت الى اسلوب عجيب يحمل فى طياته الكثير وهو الاستعطاف او الاستنجاد لكى تأتى الادارة فتأخذ صفك وحدك . 
> 
> 
> ...




*على فكرة طلبت منى زميلة فاضلة هى مشرفة على قاعة من قاعات المنتدى ، وأحترم رأيها دائما .. طلبت منى منذ أيام بعد مرورها على الموضوع المطروح  حذف مداخلة رأت فيها خروجا عن أدب الحوار .. ولكنى رأيت فيها شططا وانشقاقا فى الرأى زاد عن حده ، فكان رأيى الذى قلته لها : أن أعضاء المنتدى رغم قدرتهم على الدخول للنت إلا أنهم يمثلون واقعنا بكل متناقضاته واختلافاته وعيوبه ومحاسنه .. وطالما وجدت الموضوع متوازنا بمداخلات الأعضاء أنفسهم حتى وإن زادت اختلافاتهم إلى حد الشطط والإنشقاق فلا أتدخل .. وإن لم يحدث هذا التوازن فإن التدخل الواجب يجب أن يكون بغرض الترميم وليس الهدم .. 

ويحدث معى رغم امتلاكى لبعض الصلاحيات كمشرف أن يشتط أحد الزملاء فى الرأى معى ، وقد يزيد شططه إلى حد العيب والخروج عن أدب الحوار ، فألجأ قدر إمكانى إلى التجاهل ولاألجأ لصلاحيات الإشراف ، والتجاهل ليس تسامحا منى ولكنه استعلاء على الخطأ وعلى المخطئ ، لأن التسامح بدرجاته التى تبدأ بالصفح وتعلوا بالعفو وتصل إلى القمة بالمغفرة لاتتحقق جميعها إلا بوجود شرطين ، شرط الردع وعقاب المخطئ ، وشرط مبادرة المخطئ بالإعتراف بالخطأ وطلب الصفح أو العفو أو المغفرة ، وهذين الشرطين لايمكن تحقيقهما أبدا هنا فى المنتدى حتى وإن لجأ المشرف إلى العقاب بإيقاف عضوية المخطئ ...

وأختم كلماتى بتأكيد ترحيبى بالأخ الفاضل فيصل ، ويسعدنى كثيرا أن أجده مشاركا ومتداخلا بالموضوعات المطروحة بالقاعة ..

وأعتذر لخروجى عن الموضوع المطروح ، وإن كنت لم أخرج كثيرا عن المداخلتين المقتبستين للأخت الفاضلة إيزيس وللأخ الفاضل فتى مصر ..*

----------


## آيزيس

> *لا يا ابنتي الفاضلة ...... ثلاث كلمات فقط اعترض -اذا سمحتي لي - عليهم ..... أترفع - دون - مستوى* 
> 
> *حين ندخل المنتديات يجب ان نكون اعلى من هذه الكلمات ..... فحين اكون ادنى من مستواك في النقاش ... فإنني اطمع ان اتعلم منك ..... ومن غيرك .... كما انني لم ارى اي كلمات بذيئة او خارجة عن حدود الادب من الاخ " فتى مصر " فى تعليقاته بقدر ما رأيت اصرارا متواصلا لتوصيل فكره الى اذهاننا وإن لم يكن على صواب ... فقط - وكما ذكرتي سابقا - يحتاج الى الخبرة في النقاش لصغر سنه .... ولم نأت هنا للنقاش وفي جعبة كل منا سهام الاحباط ..نصيب بها من كان اقل منا مستوى في النقاش .....* 
> 
> *لاتغضبي من كلماتي ..... ما اريده هو ان تظل العلاقة التي تربطنا في هذا المنتدى حرية النقاش واحترام بعضنا البعض ورد المسيء منا بالحسنة .... وتذكيره او تعليمه بتفادي الاخطاء التي قد تقطع الصلة بيننا في هذا المنتدى .... فانا وانت قد نخطيء احيانا.... عذرا .*
> *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــ*
> *الفراولة بتاع الفراولة ...وااااو ... تشاو* 
> *فين يا كراوية الليمون لازيس ... وشوب الدوم لبلدياتي سيد حسن ....*
> *والطلبات على حسابهم ياد*


*الأخ أسواني*

*شكرا لمداخلتك و احترم رأيك لكني أريد توضيح نقطة صغيرة ...* 
*قصدت بمن هم دون مسنوى النقاش " الفعل " و ليس السن*

*أي من يلجؤون للهجوم و التراشق بالألفاظ و القاء الاتهامات دون أسانيد و فرض رأيهم خطء أم صواب على الآخرين*

*عند هذه النقطة أنسحب بهدوء لأن النقاش يصبح بلا جدوى أو فائدة، فالإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية و رأي أي منا غير ملزم للآخر فلا داعي للتجريح أو الغلط ...*

*أما السن فلا مشكلة فيه عندي، فأنا أحترم الحوار مع طفلة في الخامسة كما احترمه مع رجل في الخمسين، و أحترمه مع العامل كما أحترمه مع مديري في العمل .*

*تحياتي*

----------


## فيصل الأول

> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *كده احبك .................. كده صح* 
> ...


الأستاذ الكبير الأسواني

كل شئ إلا طلب الأسواني ما اقدر أرده  :M (12):  
شكراً لك أخي وانت تأمر أمر 
فيصل الأول :M (12):

----------


## فتى مصر

> أنا لم أطلب من الإدارة شيء و انما عبرت عن رأي الشخصي و هذا حقي، و كونك أنت و فيصل أصدقاء من عدمه شيء لا يعنيني
> 
> أما باقي كلامك و أسلوبك فأنا أترفع عن الرد عليه مثلما أفعل دائما مع من هم دون مستوى النقاش
> 
> تحياتي


حقا هم هكذا دوما عندما يفقدون الجحة عندما تضعف اراءهم يتشدقون يبعدم السعى وراء النقاش لاظهار نوعا من الاكبار ولكن لا يلقى ادنى اهتمام من المتلقى لاسيما عنددما يظهر تفكك فى الردود وعدم ترابطها والانحياز للاشخاص دون الافكار فتظهر الكلمات جوفاء لا طائل منها . فاجدر وافضل ان تتركى النقاش فهذا الامر افيد . مع تمنياتى بالتزامك بما يخرج منك من كلمات فلا تتسرعى العودة الى النقاش فهذا يوقعك فى دائرة عدم الاتزام بكلماتك فيزيدك خطأ على خطأ ويفقدك المصداقية.


دافعى عن غير بلدك باستماته . وان كان الاحرى ان تدافعى عن بلد ك. ولا ادرى ان كنت تعلمين انك بخطأك فى اهل بلدك انما تخطئين فى نفسك لانك جزء لا يتجزأ عن الوطن مهما حاولتى  فا ذا سمحتى لنفسك الخطأ فى نفسك فنحن لن نسمح لك بهذا . 

ولمن اقول هذا الكلام اسمعت ان ناديت حيا ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى .!!!!!.

----------


## فهد مصر

اختى الفاضله ايزيس

انا احترم احترام كامل لكامل ردودك  :M (12):  


اسمحى لى




> أي من يلجؤون للهجوم و التراشق بالألفاظ و القاء الاتهامات دون أسانيد




والله يا اختى سواء كان رد  فتى مصر او ردى لم نهجم او نقول الفاظ 

وبالنسبه للتهم الادله موجودة وواضحه ويعلمها الجميع وانتى اعترفتى بذلك 





> عند هذه النقطة أنسحب بهدوء لأن النقاش يصبح بلا جدوى أو فائدة، فالإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية و رأي أي منا غير ملزم للآخر ..


اختى العزيزة مادام لم يتفق اى طرف من الطرفين عن رايه فليس معنى ذلك ان نترك النقاش وهذا يدعو للتفرقه 

واصل الموضوع التواصل مع الشعب السعودى واظهار المشاكل العالقه بين الطرفين ومحاوله ازالتها

وبعد ذلك نفترق نحن لا والله لا نلوم حكامنا الان ما دمنا نحن انفسنا نفترق




> أما السن فلا مشكلة فيه عندي، فأنا أحترم الحوار مع طفلة في الخامسة كما احترمه مع رجل في الخمسين، و أحترمه مع العامل كما أحترمه مع مديري في العمل .


انا احترم رايك هذا كامل الاحترام والتقدير

وفى الختام نحن جميعا اخوة لا نفترق واذا اختلفنا فى راى فنحن ايضا اخوة

لو طلبت منك مساعدة هل ستتاخرين مادمتى تقدرين؟؟

اكيد لا طبعا

نحن اخوة اكررها مات المرات

وشكرا لمشرف القاعه افتح مجال للحوار

ارق واعذب تحياتي .....وفائق احترامي ومودتي..

ودمت بخير ...

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

> حقا هم هكذا دوما عندما يفقدون الجحة عندما تضعف اراءهم يتشدقون يبعدم السعى وراء النقاش لاظهار نوعا من الاكبار ولكن لا يلقى ادنى اهتمام من المتلقى لاسيما عنددما يظهر تفكك فى الردود وعدم ترابطها والانحياز للاشخاص دون الافكار فتظهر الكلمات جوفاء لا طائل منها . فاجدر وافضل ان تتركى النقاش فهذا الامر افيد . مع تمنياتى بالتزامك بما يخرج منك من كلمات فلا تتسرعى العودة الى النقاش فهذا يوقعك فى دائرة عدم الاتزام بكلماتك فيزيدك خطأ على خطأ ويفقدك المصداقية.
> 
> 
> دافعى عن غير بلدك باستماته . وان كان الاحرى ان تدافعى عن بلد ك. ولا ادرى ان كنت تعلمين انك بخطأك فى اهل بلدك انما تخطئين فى نفسك لانك جزء لا يتجزأ عن الوطن مهما حاولتى  فا ذا سمحتى لنفسك الخطأ فى نفسك فنحن لن نسمح لك بهذا . 
> 
> ولمن اقول هذا الكلام اسمعت ان ناديت حيا ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى .!!!!!.


أخي العزيز: مرة أخرى ألفت انتباهك أنك خرجت عن الموضوع الأصلي
الموضوع اسمه: الى أبناء مصر الكرام من أبناء المملكة العربية السعودية.

وليس "ما رأيك في معاملة السعوديين للمصريين" وكنت أود مناقشة الموضوع الأصلي لنستفيد جميعا من بعضنا
فالمنتدى ليس ساحة للعراك وتبادل الاتهامات و الشتائم - حتى تتهم ايزيس انها تخلت عن أبناء وطنها و تقاعست عن الدفاع عنهم فهي ليست حرب ضد السعوديين.
أحب أن أشارك في المنتدى وأحب أكثر أن تكون المشاركة لها علاقة بالموضوع

----------


## آيزيس

> اختى الفاضله ايزيس
> انا احترم احترام كامل لكامل ردودك  
> 
> اسمحى لى
> 
> والله يا اختى سواء كان رد فتى مصر او ردى لم نهجم او نقول الفاظ 
> 
> وبالنسبه للتهم الادله موجودة وواضحه ويعلمها الجميع وانتى اعترفتى بذلك 
> 
> ...


*الزميل العزيز*

*رغم اختلافنا في الرأي إلا ان لك اسلوب محترم في عرض وجهة نظرك لكن من فضلك راجع أراء فتى مصر و أخبرني إن لم يكن فيها تعدي بالألفاظ ...*

*الموضوع الأصلي كان رسالة ترحيب من السعودية لمصر لا علاقة لها بأوجه الاتفاق و الهخلاف بين البلدين*

*و كل ما فعلته أني قلت يا أبناء بلدي اتركوا الخلاف و حاولوا ان تجدوا نقاط الوصل لأننا لا نخلو من العيوب كما لم يخلوا هم ... فإذا بالزميل الفاضل يشن هجوم عشوائي عنيف بلا سبب و لا أي منطق و يتهمني أنني أدافع عن أشخاص بعينهم و ليس عن الموضوع و أعادي بلدي و أهلها و أدافع عن غيرها !!!!!!!*

*هل قول الحق أو وجهة النظر جرم !!!! ثم أين هي أبشع التهم التي قلتها و التي ملأ الدنيا بها صراخا !!! هل قلت كلمة واحدة خطأ أو افتراء أم سردت حقائق ؟؟؟!!!*

*ثم ما دخل الشذوذ و بنالت الليل بالموضوع !!!!! لو كان الموضوع عن مميزات مصر و عيوبها و مميزات السعودية و عيوبها أو مقاربة بين البلدين لكنت ذكرت كل النقاط السيئة و الجيدة لكن هذا ليس الموضوع أصلا ...*

*ثم هل تريد مني أن استمر في النقاش و قد وصل إلى درجة رده الأخير !!!! صعب جداااااا*

*الزميل العزيز لم يعرف من قبل معنى الرأي و الرأي الآخر، فهو يتبع كل من ليس معي فهو ضدي و خالف تعرف ...*

*عموما لقد اعطينا الموضوع أكثر من حجمه و لا شيء اضافي يمكن أن يقال.*

*أشكرك على ذوقك و احترامك للاختلاف   و كما قلت نحن أخوة دائما*

----------


## مصري الهوي

ذكرتوني باجتماعات القمــه .

كلها مشاكل في مشاكل ..


طيب ليه الجامعه العربيــه ..

نجتمع لنختلف...

----------


## فتى مصر

> فإذا بالزميل الفاضل يشن هجوم عشوائي عنيف بلا سبب و لا أي منطق و يتهمني أنني أدافع عن أشخاص بعينهم و ليس عن الموضوع و أعادي بلدي و أهلها و أدافع عن غيرها !!!!!!!


دفه الحوار تغيرت تلقائيا ومن كل الاعضاء ناهيك ان سيادتكم قد حاورتم فى صلبها بمحض ارداتكم فان كنت انا قد بدأت خطأ تزعمون وجودة فلقد اقررتتم هذا الخطأ بطول النقاش . 

اما العشوائية التى تقوليها عنى فانى ارجو ان تحرتمى الفاظك وتستنقى منها افضلها واحسنها فانى لا اكن لك مشاعر كراهية او عدواة سواء قبل الموضوع او بعده اما اذا كانت لديك هذه المشاعر فاحرى بك ان تعدلى من نفسك . فكما قال الحق.( ان السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل اولئك كان عنه مسؤلا )









> هل قول الحق أو وجهة النظر جرم !!!! ثم أين هي أبشع التهم التي قلتها و التي ملأ الدنيا بها صراخا !!! هل قلت كلمة واحدة خطأ أو افتراء أم سردت حقائق ؟؟؟!!!


وجهات النظر قد تختلف وقد تتلاقى دون ان يثير هذا الامر حفيظة احد الاعضاء ولا ادرى ما الذى حدث جعل سيل الاتهامات العشوائية من جانبكم تطولنى .؟!!!!!.







> ثم ما دخل الشذوذ و بنالت الليل بالموضوع !!!!! لو كان الموضوع عن مميزات مصر و عيوبها و مميزات السعودية و عيوبها أو مقاربة بين البلدين لكنت ذكرت كل النقاط السيئة و الجيدة لكن هذا ليس الموضوع أصلا ...


اذن وما دخل العمالة المصرية السيئة وراى صديقة سيادتكم بما ينشرة الاعلام المصرى الخاطئ وتربص سائقوا التاكسى بالاشقاء ؟!!!!!!. هل يوجد حياد فى التفكير ام ان الامر ينظر الية بمنظار واحد وجانب واحد . ثم تعدم الرؤيا عن الجانب الاخر او الشق الاخر .







> ثم هل تريد مني أن استمر في النقاش و قد وصل إلى درجة رده الأخير !!!!


الحمد لله لم اوجه لكم اى خطأ شخصى رغم التجاوزات التى رميتينى بها مرارا . فانا والحمد لله اطبق تعاليم الشريعة الغراء السمحة . وليس مثل ما تقولين انك لا تطبيقنها . !!!!.







> الزميل العزيز لم يعرف من قبل معنى الرأي و الرأي الآخر، فهو يتبع كل من ليس معي فهو ضدي و خالف تعرف ...



لا يا سيدتى اخالفك الرأى فالمنهج الحنيف لسيدنا النبى علمنى ان اجاد ل بالتى هى احسن وادفع بالتى هى احسن . علمنى ايضا ان القاء التهم بدون دليل كما تفعلين هو قمة العشوائية وقمة الاصغار . فابجديات النقاش السليم السوى التى ارى وجوبية تعلمها من جديد لدى سيادتكم تستدعى ان تقبلى رايى مهما اختلف معك . تسدعى الا تلقى التهم لان هذا سجعلك فى موقف المخطأ دائما العاجز عن توصيل وجه نظرة العاجز عن الاقتناع بان غيرة يمكنه ان يقارعة الحجة بالحجة والبرهان بالبرهان . ولكن وكما قلت مسبقا . 

ناديت ان اسمعت حيا . ويارب يكون هناك حياة لم انادى . 

والسلام عليكم .

----------


## LORDKAZA

دائما خروج عن النص ودائما ما تنتهى حوارتنا نهايه سيئة بحيث لا يكون فيها اي فائدة ولا اعرف لذلك سببا كان من الممكن هذا الموضوع ان يكون طريقا ووسيلة لتقريبنا من بعضنا البعض ولكن للاسف اتجه الى العكس .
الدين واحد واللسان واحد ولكن للاسف القلوب متفرقه لاسباب واهيه

----------


## مصري الهوي

> دائما خروج عن النص ودائما ما تنتهى حوارتنا نهايه سيئة بحيث لا يكون فيها اي فائدة ولا اعرف لذلك سببا كان من الممكن هذا الموضوع ان يكون طريقا ووسيلة لتقريبنا من بعضنا البعض ولكن للاسف اتجه الى العكس .
> الدين واحد واللسان واحد ولكن للاسف القلوب متفرقه لاسباب واهيه


من اجمل الردود والتعليقات على الموضوع ...

فعلا الحروج من  نص الموضوع  سطح الفكــره ...


وللاسف .. لن تقنعني بامر ما . ولن اقنعك بامر ما .. فاعرض رأيك وترك لي  الحريــه  ولا تصادر قناعاتي . 

للاسف الاحوان هنا ذهبو الى تفريعات للموضوع الاصلي . صحيح هي تخدم المنتدي .

وما اكثر جدالاتنا  وانتقاداتنا لبعضنا البعض .  فما ذا قدمنا في مثل هذه الاحتلافات . وما ذا استفدنا . كذلك ايها الاخ  المتعصب لرأيه .. ( اي عضو ) لا تتعصب فلست مزلم باقناعي  وانا لست ملزم بالاخذ بما تقول حتي لو كنت صادق .

اذا اشرح وجهه نظرك وقدم مبرراتك .. وكدا لست مطالب بالاكثر . والناس في الاول هي الي تحكم .. عليك او لك ...

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

> دائما خروج عن النص ودائما ما تنتهى حوارتنا نهايه سيئة بحيث لا يكون فيها اي فائدة ولا اعرف لذلك سببا كان من الممكن هذا الموضوع ان يكون طريقا ووسيلة لتقريبنا من بعضنا البعض ولكن للاسف اتجه الى العكس .
> الدين واحد واللسان واحد ولكن للاسف القلوب متفرقه لاسباب واهيه


صدقت يا أخي ، و أرجو أن ينتهي الجدال عند هذا الحد ، فالأخ فتى مصر بنفسه في أخر رد لفت نظرنا الى أننا أخطأنا عندما قمنا بالرد على ما قاله ، و كان المفروض فعلا أن يتم تجاهل أي خروج عن الموضوع!
شكرا Lordcaza

----------


## سيد حسن

السادة الاعزاء/ lord caza وم . محمد ذهنى ومصرى الهوى

السلام عليكم

احسنتم ثلاثتكم فى التعبير عن اخطاء الذين امسكوا دفة سفينة الموضوع فى الاتجاه الخاطىء ولكن يا سادتى انا ارى ان ايا منكم لم يحاول الامساك بتلك الدفة وتوجيه السفينة نحو ميناءها المقصود ، وربما اكتفيتم بالتعليق والنداء على من اخذ زمام المبادرة ، وكنت ساكون سعيدا لو حاول احدكم فعل ذلك .

يا سادتى ان الموضوع الاصلى هو الجسر الخرسانى او المعدنى الذى يربط مصر والسعودية  ونظرة الطرفين لقيمته وربما من الطبيعى ان يكون الجسر النفسى والمعنوى  مرتبط به  كذلك لانه سيزيد من احتكاك الجانبين ببعضهما البعض ومع كل ولدقة التحديد كما ترون لم ارى اى منكم قد اعادنا الى هذا الجسر وكأن الانتقاد اتساكم الاقتياد .عموما لا تنسوا انكم جزء مما تنتقدونه فحاولوا اثبات العكس وسأبدأ انا بذلك .

ان الجسر ببساطة فى ظنى هو ترجمة فعلية وعملية للعلاقة السياسية بين ضفتى الاحمر فاذا اكتمل بنائه فهذا معناه وجود موافقة ضمنية من الطرفين على التواصل الجدى بينهما واذا انتفى ربما انتفت تلك الرغبة ولكن انا لاحظت – وقد يكون هذا خطأ – ان المصريين الاكثر رغبة وقبولا لهذا الجسر ، فما هو السبب فى ظنكم ان صدق القول ؟ .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## الأسواني

سيد حسن  :   لم ارى اى منكم قد اعادنا الى هذا الجسر وكأن الانتقاد اتساكم الاقتياد .عموما لا تنسوا انكم جزء مما تنتقدونه فحاولوا اثبات العكس وسأبدأ انا بذلك .

*الحمد لله .... عدنا للموضوع الأساسي .....*

*اليكم هذا الخبر .....*

*منسق الجسر المصري- السعودي* 
*يكشف تفاصيل المشروع ويفند دعاوى مبارك لرفضه*
*ـــــــــــــ* 
*أرسل الدكتور محمد نبيل مجاهد منسق مشروع الجسر البري بين مصر والسعودية برسالة إلى الرئيس مبارك يعبر خلالها عن حزنه الشديد لنفيه بإقامة المشروع ومؤكدا أن ما تم عرضه عليه بشأن الطريق البري مضلل وغير صادق.*
*واتهم مجاهد الذي تجاوز عمره ٦٠ عاما بعض المستثمرين في شرم الشيخ بأنهم يقفون وراء المعلومات المضللة التي تلقاها مبارك مشيرا إلى أن لصوص شرم الشيخ يحاربون المشروع لأنه يتعارض مع مصالحهم.*
*وروي مجاهد – بحسب المصري اليوم - قصة المشروع موضحا أن الفكرة قديمة وبدأنا فيها عام ١٩٧٤ في لقاء مع الملك فهد وتوالت الأحداث بشأنها حتي تمت الدراسات للبدء فيها عام ١٩٩٩ عن طريق جهة سيادية مصرية.*
*وقد جرى دفع تكاليف الدراسات البحرية والإنشائية للكوبري مقابل شيك لإحدي الجهات المصرية يقول مجاهد: المشروع صمم علي مرحلتين الأولي من منطقة الشيخ حمد حتي جبل تيران والثانية من جبل تيران إلي شرم الشيخ.*
*ووصف مجاهد الذي يشغل منصب الأمين العام للاتحاد العربي لنقل التكنولوجيا الحديث عن مرور المشروع بشرم الشيخ بأنه «كلام أهبل» مضيفا أن الكوبري لن يمر بشرم الشيخ لأن تصميمه الهندسي الذي قامت به بيوت هندسية عالمية حال دون تلك فالكوبري مصمم علي أن يكون ارتفاعه ١٠٠ متر وعدلنا تصميمه ليمر بمنطقة نبق وليس خليج نعمة، بانحدار طوله ١٨ كيلو إلي واحة نبق ثم طريق شرم الشيخ / دهب إلي مدينة مبارك للحجاج.*
*ورد مجاهد علي تأثير المشروع علي خصوصية شرم الشيخ وهو يقف وسط الحجرة متخيلا الموقع شارحاً علي قطع أثاث منزله البسيط «الجسر يقع خارج شرم الشيخ فالمسافة بين شرم الشيخ والمطار أكثر من ٦ كيلو مترات» وبين آخر حدود المطار والبداية البحرية للكوبري كيلو و٧٥٠ مترا وبجمعهما سيبعد الجسر خارج شرم الشيخ بحوالي ٨ كيلو مترات ومن ثم تسقط كل ادعاءات لصوص شرم الشيخ.*
*وقال: الكوبري الذي سيعبر البحر الأحمر ستكون قاعدته الهرمية علي الأرض المصرية بارتفاع ٨٠ مترا لجسم الكوبري مع ٢٠ مترا أخري للكابلات والحبال الحديدية التي ستحمل جسمه الطائر، أي أن ارتفاعه يساوي بناء أو برج يتكون من ٤٠ دوراً.*
*أمير تبوك أعلن وضعه حجر الأساس ضمن أجندة زيارة الملك عبدالله للمنطقة بطريقة عفوية، يتحدث مجاهد ويقول: وقد أبلغت السعودية مصر بذلك وكان مقررا أن يتم ذلك من خلال الرئيس مبارك والملك عبدالله وكان مقررا ضمن المراسم أن يعتلي الرئيس مع الملك جزيرة تيران ليضعان فيه حجر الأساس أسوة بحجري الأساس في شرم الشيخ ورأس حمد».*
*إمارة تبوك أبلغت مراسل الأهرام بالأجندة الملكية خلال الاحتفال يشير مجاهد « كتب المراسل الخبر من أوراق مطبوعة من الإمارة عن الزيارة الملكية».*
*ويصف مجاهد الكوبري الذي يمر خارج شرم الشيخ بأنه «جزء من مشروع جسر التواصل العربي الذي يبدأ من صحراء المعادي وينتهي في مكة، وهو أول طريق في العالم عرضه ١٠٠ متراً وينقسم إلي حارتين كل منها بعرض ٤٤ متر وفي الوسط ١٢ متراً مخصصة لإقامة خط سكة حديد يضم ٣ خطوط متوازية أحدها للطوارئ».*
*الفكرة ليست مجرد فكرة فلقد دخلت مرحلة التنفيذ ويقول مجاهد: «لقد خاطبنا جميع الجهات السعودية والمصرية فمثلا كاتبنا سلاحي الحدود والبحرية في السعودية، وعرضنا الأمر قبل وفاة الملك فهد علي الملك عبدالله فوجدناه مرحبا بشدة بالمشروع وكان أكثر مصرية منا» ويؤكد مجاهد «أن خطابات ومكاتبات دائمة لرئاسة الجمهورية ورئاسة الوزراء تؤرخ للمشروع والخطوات التي اتخذت لتنفيذه».*
*ويتساءل مجاهد: «لماذا عرض موضوع الطريق علي الرئيس بهذه الطريقة ولمصلحة من يحدث ذلك» وينفعل مشيرا إلي مكتبه القريب من الحجرة التي نجلس فيها «من إحباطي مما جري نمت فوق مكتبي، فأنا أحب بلدي ولا أرضي بإغلاق أي غرفة فندقية بشرم الشيخ».*
*وعن التمويل يقول: «هناك ممولون للمشروع أحدهم وضع ٤٣ مليون ريال في السبعينيات، الريال يومها كان بـ«٢٢ قرشاً» كوديعة يتم الإنفاق من فوائدها علي المشروع ودراساته» الوديعة ليست الوحيدة فهناك ممولون آخرون.*
*ويتحدث مجاهد عن الخطوات التي قطعها المشروع «لقد طلبت شركات عالمية تنفيذ الفكرة وبعد دراسات اتفقنا مع شركة يابانية لتصنيع فلنكات تحمل جسم الكوبري، وهي طريقة تكنولوجية حديثة في الكباري استوحيناها من فكرة «فلنكات القطار» والتي ستنفذها أيضا شركة ألمانية بجانب الشركة الأمريكية التي تقوم بتصنيع الأحبال الحديدية التي تحمل الكوبري» وبصوت يملؤه الإحباط يكمل مجاهد: «الشركة الأمريكية قرأت النفي فأصبحنا من وجهة نظرها نصابين وحرامية».*
*وشدد علي ضرورة ألا نلقي بالاً بما يقال عن الرفض الصهيوني «لا يجب أن نلتفت إلي ما يثار بشأن اعتراض إسرائيل فهذا هراء وكلام غير منطقي، فالقصة برمتها وراءها أصحاب المصالح».*
*ورغم إحباطه يقول: «نفي الرئيس لم يضرنا كما تصور البعض، فقد طرح المشروع بقوة وخلق حوله جدل سيقصر الفترة الزمنية لتنفيذه»، مشيرا إلي أنه تلقي عروض جديدة لتبني المشروع من شخصيات عربية شهيرة منها أحد أكبر رجال الأعمال العرب وصاحب منصب سياسي مهم في بلاده.*
*وقال مجاهد: «لقد هبت ثورة بسبب نفي الرئيس وأدت إلي مزيد من العروض التمويلية للمشروع حيث تضاعف عدد الممولين بعدها فبعد أن كانوا ٥ أصبحوا ٢٠ شخصا، كما أن القدرات التمويلية تضاعفت فمن دفع مبلغا في البداية ضاعفه بعد النفي».*
*وعن مشروع خط السكة الحديد قال: «لقد عرضت شخصية عربية كبيرة استغلال خط القطار من مكة إلي المدينة كإحياء لسكة حديد الشرق الأوسط التي كانت تربط الحجاز بالعواصم العربية شمالا وجنوبا برسم ١٠٠ جنيه من المعادي حتي مكة والعكس بـ١٥٠ ريالا سعوديا، وهو ما رفضناه وحددنا القيمة بـ٢٣٠ جنيها فقط للذهاب والإياب» ويضيف: «اعترضنا أيضا أن تقوم شركات بتنفيذ المشروع بنظام* *BOT** فقد رغبنا أن تملكه الشعوب العربية لأن الشركات ستلجأ إلي فرض رسوم مغالي فيها علي المسافرين.*
*ويختم حديثه بغضب: «إنها فكرة أضعت عليها ثلاثة أرباع حياتي، وبعد كل هذه الأعوام تجري الأمور هكذا دون منطق، وسألتقي بأمير تبوك قريبا لنبحث الأمر».*

* http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-w...ews.php?i=6099*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*م الموسكي لسوق الحميدية .... انا عارفة السكة لوحديه ....*
*ببس كولا ...ببس ...اللي عاوز*

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

سبقني الأسواني بهذا الخبر وكنت أعتزم وضعه للعودة للموضوع الأصلي.
مفيش مشكلة
 :M (12):  
عموما السؤال الأن : هل المشكلة في وجود الجسر نفسه؟ بمعنى هل وجود أي بدائل أخرى تغني عن الحاجة للجسر؟ كما حاول أن يصور النظام؟
ولماذا كان الجسر دليل على التقريب بين مصر و السعودية؟

----------

